# Weldig اللحام من الالف



## motaz_95 (19 مارس 2006)

*Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z*






سوف نقوم بطرح كل ما يتعلق باللحام من حيث:​
الانواع​
العيوب​
التطبيقات​
وغير ذلك​






[line]





​


----------



## motaz_95 (19 مارس 2006)

العرض الاول يتحدث عن اللحام من حيث 

•COMMON WELDING PROCESSES ​•​WELDING TERMINOLOGY ​•​WELD SYMBOLS / JOINT CONFIGURATION ​•​WELDER RELATED ​•​WELDING SAFETY 

للعرض حمل من المرفقات

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح
__________________
BASIC WELDING.zip​


----------



## يوسف المضياني (19 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز

ونطمع بالمزيد

تحياتي لك


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (20 مارس 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا يا م/معتز وفي انتظار باقي العروض في اللحام
وأكرر شكري على عروضheat exchangers


----------



## دي يزن (21 مارس 2006)

شكرا يامعتز
والله ارجو ان يوفقك لمزيد من خدمة الامه:12:


----------



## امير الإسلام (24 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يامعتز........... انا فعلا كنت محتاج الموضوع ده لأن عندنا فى قسم هندسة الإنتاج مادة اسمها السباكة واللحام .........ز فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossin (25 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك اهذه المقال 
مهندس عربي من بلدان العجم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

مشكور جميل جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مارس 2006)

العرض الثاني يتحدث عن عيوب اللحام 

http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## أبوعمر المسلم (29 مارس 2006)

شكر شكر الله لك حسن عملك


----------



## marine_diesel (30 مارس 2006)

*لحام السفن*

فية حد عندة فكرة عن لحام السفن و انواعة


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (30 مارس 2006)




----------



## weldit (3 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافية
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## weldit (3 أبريل 2006)

*تقنية لحام الالمنيوم*

تم اعداد هذا العرض بواسطتي
ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم
تقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## weldit (3 أبريل 2006)

*تقنية لحام حديد عديم الصدأ (Stainless Steel Welding)*

هذا العرض لتقنية لحام حديد عديم الصدأ
تم اعدادة بواسطتي
ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم
تقبلو تحياتي​


----------



## هندسة انتاج (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا باشا على الملف بس كان عندى طلبين 
1- ازاى عملت باسورد للملف بحيث ييقى للقراءة بس
2- ياريت لو عندك اى حاجة فى عمليات المعالجة الحرارية ياريت تبعتهالى وياريات تبقى شاملة كله
normalizing - annealing - hardenning........etc


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخي mohammed_322003 
يوجد لدي الكثير من الملفات المتعلقة بعلم المعادن وتقنيات اللحام والتشكيل والخراطة سأقوم برفع بعضها ان شاء الله حسب الفراغ


----------



## motaz_95 (4 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
مجهود تشكر عليه 
ونحن في اتنظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

*المعالجة الحرارية في اللحام (Welding Heat Treatment)*


المعالجة الحرارية في اللحام Welding Heat Treatment​


----------



## motaz_95 (4 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## reeef (4 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم

..........


----------



## weldit (4 أبريل 2006)

*روابط و اوضاع و رموز اللحام Welding joints positions and symbols*

يتحدث هذا العرض عن روابط و اوضاع و رموز اللحام 
ارجو ان يكون فيه فائدة وينال على استحسانكم
تقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أبريل 2006)

weldit
احسنت و رائع وجزاك الله خيرا على عطائك الجميل وياريت لو انواع اخرى من اللحام
اخوك البغدادي


----------



## عطية الشيخي (4 أبريل 2006)

جزيت خيرا 
مجهود تشكر عليه 
ونحن في اتنظار المزيد


----------



## motaz_95 (5 أبريل 2006)

عرض جدا رائع 
ومجهود مميز 
جزيت خيرا 
​اخي الكريم ارجو منك السماح بدمج كل ما كتبت حول اللحام تحت موضوع 
Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
انا في انتظار ردك​​


----------



## الشخيبي (5 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## weldit (5 أبريل 2006)

عرض جدا رائع 
ومجهود مميز 
جزيت خيرا​ 

اخي الكريم ارجو منك السماح بدمج كل ما كتبت حول اللحام تحت موضوع 
Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
انا في انتظار ردك​ 


شكرا اخي على الاطراء الجميل
وانا ليس لدي مانع
ارجوك .......... (بما انك مشرف) قم بنقل مارفعت من ملفات الى Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
وان شاء الله ساضيف ملفات جديدة الى Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z في المرات القادمة

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (5 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع مميز وعرض يستحق التقدير من المهندس ونتمنى المزيد من المعلومات عن اللحام وكذلك الأكواد المختلفه للحام جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## weldit (5 أبريل 2006)

*تقنية اللحام Welding Technology*

هذا العرض من اجل عيون motaz_95


----------



## weldit (5 أبريل 2006)

*Solid-State Welding Processes*

هذا العرض ايضا من اجل عيونك يا motaz_95


----------



## Ahmedquenawi (6 أبريل 2006)

انا احمد واريد كتب تتحدث عن عمليه السباكه


----------



## ashraf reda (6 أبريل 2006)

wher the mesege?


----------



## motaz_95 (7 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
ما شاء الله عليك مبدع :14: 
جزيت خيرا على ما قدمت 
ونحن في انتظار جديدك:31: 
[/grade]​


----------



## ابو حسين (8 أبريل 2006)

*للفائدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم هذا البحثين للأخوان في هذا القسم ولو انها قديمة وذكرت من قبل احد الاعضاء السابقين في المنتدى ولكن لكي يكون لدينا موضوع عن الحام وجميع كتبه . 

وأمل من مشرفين القسم او من الاعضاء الدائمين في هذا الموضوع وضع جميع روابط مواضيع اللحام في هذا الموضوع . 

تحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## hossin (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لكم واتوفيق للجميع


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

تقنية لحام حديد عديم الصد (Stainless Steel Welding)
http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15363


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Terms and Definitions*

Welding Terms and Definitions


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

http://fabfacts.com/
موقع جيد


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

http://www.brazing.com/
موقع آخر


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

http://www.esabna.com/EUWeb/AWTC/Lesson1_1.htm
موقع آخر


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

بعض المواقع ذات علاقة باللحام
http://www.hobartbrothers.com/
http://www.smithequipment.com/
http://www.millerwelds.com/
http://www.bernardwelds.com/
http://www.weldcraft.com/
http://www.tempil.com/
http://www.jetline.com/
http://www.magnaflux.com/country.htm
http://www.welding.org/
http://www.skillsusa.org
http://www.nema.org
http://www.osha.gov
http://www.epa.gov
http://www.asme.org/
http://www.astm.orghttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/www.skillsusa.org


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

بعض المواقع ذات علاقة باللحام
http://www.hobartbrothers.com/
http://www.smithequipment.com/
http://www.millerwelds.com/
http://www.bernardwelds.com/
http://www.weldcraft.com/
http://www.tempil.com/
http://www.jetline.com/
http://www.magnaflux.com/country.htm
http://www.welding.org/
http://www.skillsusa.org
http://www.nema.org
http://www.osha.gov
http://www.epa.gov
http://www.asme.org/
http://www.astm.orghttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/www.skillsusa.org


----------



## weldit (9 أبريل 2006)

*رائع*

http://www.boehler-welding.com/english/files/Weldingguide_Linked.pdf


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (10 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
تكرم إضافاتك أخي weldit 
بارك الله فيك
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## عطية الشيخي (11 أبريل 2006)

*أعانك الله*

[GLOW="33FF00"][FRAME="11 90"]أخي معتز .. بارك الله فيك[/FRAME][/GLOW]


----------



## weldit (11 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Filter Guide*

Welding Filter Guide


----------



## weldit (11 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Cable Size*

Welding Cable Size​


----------



## شارلى شاكر (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف نوع سلك اورقم السلك لتذواد سكينه مقص حديد ولكم الشكر


----------



## محسن 9 (11 أبريل 2006)

مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (12 أبريل 2006)

جوزيتم خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و ننتظر منكم كل جديد

دعواتكم لنا


----------



## حمد1 (12 أبريل 2006)

تحياتي لكم


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Welding General*

Welding General


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Oxy_Acetylene Welding and Cutting*

Oxy_Acetylene Welding and Cutting


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Oxy_Acetylene Cutting*

Oxy_Acetylene Cutting


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Processes*

Welding Processes


----------



## sad baby (12 أبريل 2006)

تسلم على المواقع
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## شمس2 (13 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Cast irons*

Cast irons


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Stainless Steel*

Stainless Steel


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (15 أبريل 2006)

*حياتي وتقديري*






[FRAME="2 70"]بارك الله فيك أخي weldit [/FRAME]


----------



## weldit (16 أبريل 2006)

http://www.millerwelds.com/education/bookspamphlets.html

كتيبات عن اللحام


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Shielded Metal Arc Welding Process*

Shielded Metal Arc Welding Process


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Essential Variables Of Smaw*

Essential Variables Of Smaw


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*

Gas Tungsten Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Gas Metal Arc Welding*

Gas Metal Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Safety For Welders*

Safety For Welders


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Welder Qualification And Certification*

Welder Qualification And Certification


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Basic Joints*

Welding Basic Joints


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Symbols*

Welding Symbols


----------



## motaz_95 (18 أبريل 2006)

بأسم مشرفي المنتدى اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع و خصوصا

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]weldit[/GRADE]​



على هذا المجهود الكبير ونسأل الله عزوجل ان يجعل كل ما قدم خالصا لوجه الكريم و ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته 

ارجو من الاخ weldit الاستمرار في العطاء و متابعة الموضوع واثرائيه بالمزيد من المعلومات والاجابة على الاستفسار اذا امكن 



ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## mouna (20 أبريل 2006)

thanks Motaz, it's very good jazaka Allh kiran.God bless and help you


----------



## mouna (20 أبريل 2006)

thanks weldit for all those rapports, please if you have some thing about adhesive joints metal/metal methodes of finite element models Good luck


----------



## meng_bandar (21 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الششتاوي (24 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Mechanical_D (25 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز:77:


----------



## weldit (25 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Definitions*

Welding Definitions


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

*دليلك لكل ماتريد معرفته عن اللحام*

http://www.superweldingguide.com/


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

*موقع هندسة اللحام*

http://www.weldingengineer.com/


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

*المرشد للحام*

http://www.welding-advisers.com/


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

موقع جيد
http://www.gowelding.com/


----------



## عماد 2005 (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز

ونطمع بالمزيد

تحياتي لك

:81: بارك الله فيك أخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2006)

*Welding Hazards*

Welding Hazards


----------



## شمس2 (30 أبريل 2006)

مرة أخرى مع جزيل الشكر!!!!!!!


----------



## weldit (30 أبريل 2006)

http://www.welding-site.info/
دليل لمواقع لها علاقة باللحام


----------



## weldit (30 أبريل 2006)

http://welding.tips-and-gear.com/
استشارات عن اللحام


----------



## motaz_95 (30 أبريل 2006)

*Welder's Handbook*








[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
العرض مقدم من AIR PRODUCTS بعنوان
WELDER'S HANDBOOK

[/GRADE]

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

عرض جميل ومفيد
تسلم الايادي يا motaz_95


----------



## amir eleslam (1 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى weldit
فعلا انت اسم على مسمى 
الطريقة الوحيدة التى يمكن ان اشكرك بها هى الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب لعل الله ان ستجيب منى 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## med (7 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ فيصل انا بحاجة بالفرنسية الى Normes 
APAVE 
ASME 
API


----------



## مهند خلف (7 مايو 2006)

*مشكور*

:31: "بارك الله فيك ونسال الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافيه لكي ترفدنا بالكثير من المواضيع القيمه


----------



## mohamed ouda (8 مايو 2006)

جزاكم خيرا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## weldit (8 مايو 2006)

med قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخ فيصل انا بحاجة بالفرنسية الى Normes
> APAVE
> ASME
> API


 
للاسف لايوجد لدي نسخة بالفرنسية ولكن لدي النسخة الانجليزية ولكن احجام الملفات كبير جدا ولااستطيع رفعها للمنتدى

تحياتي


----------



## وديع محمد احمد (10 مايو 2006)

*لمعتز اقول*

شكرا لك يا معتز بالرغم من انني لم اتمكن من فتح الurl ارجو المساعدة مع مع


----------



## ahmed nady (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع الشيقه وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا و بارك الله بالجهود الخيره 
يقظان القيسي


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (11 مايو 2006)

يا أخى motaz_95 جزاكم الله كل الخير على الموضوع 
ولكنى أجد مشكله فى الدخول على كل من الحلقتين الأولى والثانيه 
إن كان عندك رأى أرجو الأفادة


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (11 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير يا أخى weldit


----------



## ليلك (12 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## samnazzal (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا. انا اخوكم سامر. مهندس ميكانيكال في حقول البترول في الامارات. انا جدا مسرور لوجودي معاكم وللمواضيع الشيقة المطروحة. ان شاء الله سوف ابذل كل الجهد للمشاركة ولو بشيء بسيط لارد لكم جميلكم بالمواضيع الغنية المطروحة. الله يجزيكم عنا كل خير


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Intro to Welding Design*

Intro to Welding Design


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

weldit العزيز
بارك الله بك . واطلب من الله ان يديمك والأستمرار في العطاء .


البغدادي


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Shielded Metal Arc Welding*

Shielded Metal Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*

Gas Tungsten Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Gas Metal Arc Welding*

Gas Metal Arc Welding


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

الأخ العزيز weldit
بديع والف شكر تسلم لنا يارب امين .

البغدادي


----------



## وديع محمد احمد (14 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم معتز 
اخي معتز والله انا في اشد الحوجة لعيوب لحام الحديد الزهر واللكترودات المستخدمة في لحام الحديد 
ارجو منك شاكرا ان تساعدني لم يبق من تسليم بحثي الا القليل جدا من الايام


----------



## المهندس2929 (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك والله الموفق


----------



## ابيض (15 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ معتز فإنى كنت بحاجة فعلا لمثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## cad977 (16 مايو 2006)

thank you for this


----------



## مهندسة زراعية (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور أخى العزيز على المعلومات التى اضافة لى المزيد من الاشياء التى لم اكن اعرفها
بالرغم انى اخذت كورس فى اللحام فى الجامعة.
بالاضافة الى ان اللحام يتم بالغاز (الاوكسجين+اثيلين)
يوجد اللحام عن طريق الكهرباء بما يسمى ارك ولدين Arc weldding
لقد اسمتعت كثيرا بالعمل فيها ,لانى تعلم ان اعمل الكثير بة فى مشروع التخرج.
لذاك شكرا لك

تحياتى


----------



## Ghneimat (21 مايو 2006)

*خلل في الوصلة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر لكن الوصلة لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## weldit (21 مايو 2006)

Ghneimat قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> اخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر لكن الوصلة لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة


 
اي وصلة؟

الرجاء عمل اقتباس

تحياتي


----------



## ahmedmahjoub (22 مايو 2006)

thanks for this useful topic but ican' t open it.


----------



## zaki (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس سيد (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عيكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
ممكن اعرف ما هى انواع اللحام الموجودة 
وما هي كيفيت استخدامها
ولكم جذيل الشكر
كما ارجو ارسال بعض الصور لبعض مكينات اللحام
وشكرن


----------



## مهندس سيد (25 مايو 2006)

:30: :31: :30::31: :30: 
شكر وتقدير للقائمين على هذا الموقع
وارجو منكم ارسال هزهى الصفحات 
وشكرن


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (26 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لك يا معتز ورحم الله والديك


----------



## طلق (26 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
أنت وجميع القائمين والمساهمين في هذا المنتدى
وأنا بصراحة جديد على هذا المنتدى
وأظن نفسي قد وقعت على كنز من كنوز الإنترنت
فلكم مني جزيل الشكر وخالص العرفان
وعسى الله أن يبارك في جهودكم 
ولا حرمتم الأجر.


----------



## master_mode (26 مايو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس سيد (26 مايو 2006)

ممكن اعرف ازا كان فية مواقع اخره بل لغه العربية تتحدث عن اللحام


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (28 مايو 2006)

weldit we nedd password for open the stainless stell


----------



## weldit (28 مايو 2006)

BRAKEHEART_80 قال:


> weldit we nedd password for open the stainless stell


 
Just Open it as read-only

On the password pop-up you'll see an icon "read only" click it​


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (29 مايو 2006)

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]eng weldit​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]انا علمت زى ما انت قلت لى وبرضة مش عاوز يفتح اية الحكاية ممكن
تكتب لى رقم السرى بدل من الطريقة الاولى التى لم تنفع [/FONT]read only[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] وجزاك اللة خيرا
وشكرااااااااااااااا افيدنى والنبى ​
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

BRAKEHEART_80 قال:


> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]eng weldit​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]انا علمت زى ما انت قلت لى وبرضة مش عاوز يفتح اية الحكاية ممكن[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> 
> تكتب لى رقم السرى بدل من الطريقة الاولى التى لم تنفع
> [/FONT]read only[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] وجزاك اللة خيرا[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> ...




اولي ايه الملف وان اعيد رفعه بدون رقم سري​


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Causes And Remedies For Fusion Weld Discontinuties*

Causes And Remedies For Fusion Weld Discontinuties


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Electrode Classification*

Electrode Classification


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels*

Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Electrode Redrying And Holding Recommendation*

Electrode Redrying And Holding Recommendation


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Stick Welding*

Stick Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Tig Welding*

Tig Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*The difference between Conventional and Micro TIG Welding*

The difference between Conventional and Micro TIG Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*The Evolution of Shielding Gas*

The Evolution of Shielding Gas


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Welding Power Sources*

Welding Power Sources


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*GMAW of Carbon Steel*

GMAW of Carbon Steel

ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*GMAW of Stainless Steel*

GMAW of Stainless Steel
ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*guidelines smaw*

guidelines smaw
ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Arc Welding Manual*

Arc Welding Manual


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Welder's Handbook*

Welder's Handbook
ممتاز


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Guidelines To Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*

Guidelines To Gas Tungsten Arc Welding

ممتاز


----------



## remoo (2 يونيو 2006)

فى حد عنده معلومات عن HF welding


----------



## ganish (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم يا اخوة العلم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

remoo قال:


> فى حد عنده معلومات عن HF welding


 
حسب معلوماتي 
لايوجد نوع لحام بهذا الاسم, إنما HF اختصار لمعدة ملحقة وتسمى High Frequency Machine من فوائدها
1- بدء القوس الكهربائي بدون ملامسة سلك اللحام لقطعة العمل
2- تخطي مرحلة الصفر في موجة التيار المتردد
3- تساعد على استقرار القوس الكهربائي


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

*ملفات جدا رائعة ومفيدة*

هذه الملفات المرفقة منقولة من موقع http://www.weldreality.com/

وهي تربط بين معادن الجمعية الامريكية للاختبارات والمعادن ASTM واسلاك اللحام المناسبة بالاضافة الى بعض المعلومات الفنية.

ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع

تحياتي


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

وهذا ايضا
ASTM API Carbon Low Alloy Pipe Steels


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

*مواقع مهمة للمهتمين باللحام والمعادن*

Associations, societies and institutes 

American Association for the Advancement of Science (AAAS)
American Chemical Society 
American Institute of Chemical Engineers (AIChE) 
American Institute of Mining, Metallurgical, and Petroleum Engineers (AIME)
American Iron and Steel Institute (AISI) 
American Society for Nondestructive Testing (ASNT) 
American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM)
American Society of Mechanical Engineers (ASME)
American Welding Society (AWS)
ASM International 
Association for Iron and Steel Technology
Association of Iron and Steel Engineers (AISE) 
AutoSteel Organization 
Canadian Welding Bureau 
E O Paton Electric Welding Institute 
Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers (IEEE) 
International Corrosion Council (ICC)
International Institute of Welding (IIW)
International Society for Optical Engineering (SPIE)
Japan Welding Engineering Society (JWES)
Laser Institute of America 
Materials Research Society (MRS)
The Minerals, Metals and Materials Society (TMS)
NACE International 
National Association of Manufacturers (NAM)
The OSU Welding Engineering Alumni Society 
Society for Mining, Metallurgy and Exploration 
Society of Manufacturing Engineers (SME) 
Steelnet 
The American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc. 
The Institute of Materials 
Welding Information Center 
The Welding Institute (TWI)
Welding Technology Institute of Australia (WTIA) 

​


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

Welding standards 

American Welding Society (AWS)
www.aws.org 

American Petroleum Institute (API) 
www.api.org/tech/ 

ASME 
www.asme.org/codes/ 

ASTM 
www.astm.org/
American National Standards Institute (ANSI) 
www.ansi.org. 

International Organization for Standardization (ISO)
www.iso.org 
ISO - TC 44 / SC 12 Soldering Materials
ISO - TC 44 / SC 12 Soldering Materials

ISO - TC 44 Welding and Allied Processes
ISO - TC 44 Welding and Allied Processes

Practical Guide to Section IX - Welding Qualifications
CASTI Publishing Web site.​


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

Education and training 

EWI Education and Training

​​
The Ohio State University, Department of Industrial, Welding and Systems Engineering Program 

​​
Ohio State University,Department of Materials Science & Engineering​​
Ohio State University, College of Engineering​​​​
Drexel University, Department of Materials Science & Engineering​​​​
Hobart Institute of Welding Technology​​​​
National Technological University ​​​​​Oregon Graduate Institute of Science & Technology ​​​
Penn State, Metals Science and Engineering ​​​​​Rockwell Laser Industries​​​
Stevens Institute of Technology ​​​​
University of Bath, UK Advanced Welding and Joining Unit ​​​​
University of Illinois at Urbana​​​​
Vincennes University 
​​


----------



## weldit (6 يونيو 2006)

industry publications and journals 

Engineering Information Inc. ​​
The Fabricator ​​​​
NASA TechBriefs OnLine​​​​
Practical Guide to Section IX - Welding Qualifications ​​​​
The Paton Welding Journal ​​​​
steelonthenet.com​​​​
Szabo Publishing​​​​
U.S. Patent and Trademark Office​​​​
Welding.Com ​​​​
Welding Journal ​​​​
Woodhead Publishing​​​​


----------



## motaz_95 (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم weldit لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على ما قدمت وعلى المجهود الكبير 
اخي ان ما قدمت لا يمكن شكره الا بالدعاء لك وغير ذلك فلا يمكننا ان نجزي لك حق ما قدمت وتقدم لنا 

اللهم يا كريم يا جود اجزي اخينا weldit عنا خير الجزء 
اللهم اجعل ما قدم في ميزان حسناته


----------



## weldit (11 يونيو 2006)

اخي motaz_95 

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## احمد عبد اللطيف ال (14 يونيو 2006)

:55:


motaz_
[CENTER قال:


> العرض الثاني يتحدث عن عيوب اللحام [/CENTER]
> 
> http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf​
> ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد
> ...


----------



## weldit (18 يونيو 2006)

*Stainless Steels*

Stainless Steels


----------



## weldit (18 يونيو 2006)

*Shielding Gas Selection Manual*

Shielding Gas Selection Manual


----------



## عبدالفتاح رشاد (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا.فعلا الموضوع شيق جدا.


----------



## haythem (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن 
sleeve for steam pipe line
and elbow 90 butt welde
and flashing
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الباشا11 (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وفقك الله الى خير ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## e7em|e7em (26 يونيو 2006)

هناك نوع من انواع الربط اسمه Splicing 
اود لو يكون هناك شرح مبسك عنه


----------



## احمدابوفرج (26 يونيو 2006)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## المهندس2929 (27 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر لكم والله الموفق


----------



## نعمان ابراهيم (27 يونيو 2006)

*اللحام من الالف الى الياء*

الف شكر الموقع المميز فعلا


----------



## eng_jaguar (28 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله يا رجال لم مجهود اروع من هذا.وفقكم الله الى ما فيه خير لنا وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## amrassi (28 يونيو 2006)

_مشكور اخى الفاضل م / معتز _
_كل التحية والتقدير _


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Bend test*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Distortion*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Equipment for OAW MMA MIG SAW TIG PAW*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Fillet welded joints*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*geometric shape imperfections*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Health safety and accident prevention*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Notch Impact test*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Oxyfuel PAC Laser cutting*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Tensile Test*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Thermal Gouging*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Weld defects*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Weld symbols*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Weldability of materials*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Welding and joining processes*

هذا الملف منhttp://www.esabna.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Introduction*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com
http://www.millerwelds.com/


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Power*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Equipment*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Electrodes*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Safety*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Accessories*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Joint and Positions*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Techniques*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Cost*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Troubleshooting*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Tables*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*TIGBook_Glossary*

هذا الملف من http://www.millerwelds.com


----------



## amir eleslam (5 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

نسأل الله ان ينفعك بهذا وألا يحرمك اجره ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله


----------



## API (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
يعجز السان لشكرك اخوي weldit على هذا المراجع القية والمفيدة في عالم اللحام ان شاء الله لك الاجر لما قدمته من فائدة
اذا ممكن اخوي weldit مرجع او كتاب او اي ملف يتعلق في AWS


----------



## API (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
يعجز السان لشكرك اخوي weldit على هذا المراجع القية والمفيدة في عالم اللحام ان شاء الله لك الاجر لما قدمته من فائدة
اذا ممكن اخوي weldit مرجع او كتاب او اي ملف يتعلق في AWS


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

API قال:


> السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
> يعجز السان لشكرك اخوي weldit على هذا المراجع القية والمفيدة في عالم اللحام ان شاء الله لك الاجر لما قدمته من فائدة
> اذا ممكن اخوي weldit مرجع او كتاب او اي ملف يتعلق في AWS


 
حاضر من عيوني


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

QC1-06 Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors​ 
مشاركاتي​​خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​​Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS Z49-1 Safety in Welding cutting and Allied Processes​مشاركاتي​​خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​​Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS QC3 Standard for Certified Welders​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS B 1.10 Guid for NonDestructive Inspection of Welds​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS A2.4 Standard Symbols for Welding Brazing and NonDestructive Examination​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

AWS A3.0 Standard Welding terms and Definitions​ 
هذا الكتاب مجزء و مضغوط ببرنامج winrar ثم ضغط ببرنامج winzip
للفك.... 
يجب إنزال جميع الملفات اولا
فك الضغط zip
تجميع الملفات داخل مجلد واحد
فك ضغط rar​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

api 1104 Standard​يفك بنفس الطريقة السابقة​


----------



## API (12 يوليو 2006)

الف الف الف شكر لك اخوي على مجهودك الطيب ولك مني خالص الدعاء
جاري التحميل


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على المعلومات يا باشموهندس


----------



## API (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاتة
احب اقدم لكم هذا المنتدى المتخصص في Welding واتمنى الافادة للجميع 
http://www.weldingweb.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

sample Questions Practice Exam D1.1 Part1 & part2


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

AWS certified welding educator


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Filler Metals for Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding of Stainless Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding of Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Procedures and the Fundamentals of Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Process*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Ultra-High-Strength Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## motaz_95 (15 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود 
وعلى النقل وعلى الامانة العلمية

اسأل الله ان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
[/grade]​


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب
وهذا اقل مايمكنني تقديمة لاخواني
راجيا من الله ان تكون فيه الفائدة


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Processes Related to Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Classification and Designation of Welding Filler Materials*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Beam Welding and Thermit Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/

بعض المشاركات الاخرى​​خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## مهندس ثابت (17 يوليو 2006)

*Titanium and Titanium Alloys – Welding and Brazing*

السلااااااااااام عليكم 

معلومات مفيدة عن Titanium and Titanium Alloys – Welding على هذا الوصلة
http://www.azom.com/details.asp?ArticleID=1499#_Background

الشكر الجزيل لWELDIT و MOTAZ

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام
:13: :79: :14: :80: :15:


----------



## amir eleslam (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى : weldit 

أسأل الله ألا يحرمك ثواب هذا وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بجد اشكرك من اعماق قلبى 

وبصراحة ارغب فى المزيد من كتاباتك


----------



## saleem1975 (18 يوليو 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه و بارك الله العلي القدير بالجهود الخيره
مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي 
العراق


----------



## كبير الباشمهندسين (19 يوليو 2006)

لو سمحتم كنت عايز مساعدة من السادة المهندسين 
مشروع التخرج بتاعى فيه جزء لحام لأنابيب )carbon steel) و مطلوب منى اعمل حسابات له و انا بصراحة معرفش حسابات ايه ممكن تتعمل فى اللحام و اجيب قوانينها منين
ارجو المساعده
و شكرا


----------



## weldit (19 يوليو 2006)

قد تساعدك هذه المواقع

http://www.gowelding.com/calcs/c1.html

http://www.engineersedge.com/weld_design_menu.shtml


----------



## weldit (23 يوليو 2006)

Intro to Welding Engineering Arc Welding


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (23 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير
بس الرابطين 
http://drr.cc/up12/BASIC%20WELDING.ppt
http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf
ما بيفتح عندي بيعطي رسالة can't find the server 
يا ريت اي عضو يحملي المعلومات الي فيهم او يرسلها على nasseem79***********
لانة بحاجة لمعلومات عن اللحام ضروري 
اللة يجزاكم الخير ويا اهل الخير ساعدوني اللة بيسر اموركم


----------



## senan85 (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## weldit (24 يوليو 2006)

*موقع ممتاز فيه الكثير من المعلومات*

http://www.arcraftplasma.com/welding/welding-data.htm

*Technical Articles *
*01. *Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels ​*01. *Plasma Cutting of 75mm and 88mm thick Stainless Steel Plates ​*02. *Welding Power Sources ​*03. *Getting the best of your plasma cutting consumables ​*04. *Tig welding ​*05. *Stick Welding ​*06. *Micro tig welding ​*07 *. Micro plasma welding ​*08. *Causes and remedies for fusion weld discontinuties ​*09. *Redrying and holding recommendation ​*10. *Essential for proper welding ​*11. *Linear welding SPM for welding tubes from 0.1mm SS sheet ​*12. *Keyhole plasma welding ​*13. *PTA Hardfacing ​*14. *Welding FAQ's ​*15. *Evolution of Shielding Gases ​*16. *Thermal Spray Basics ​


----------



## weldit (24 يوليو 2006)

*Welding Data *
*01. *Weight of weldmetal (steel) in various joints ​*02. *Useful formulae ​*03. *A - Number classification of ferrous weldmetal analysis for procedure qualification ​*04. *Electrode classification ​*05. *Conversion table for corrosion data ​*06. *Hardness conversion table ​*07. *Conversion table ​*08. *English / Metric (Si) impact strength conversion chart ​*09. *Calculating filler metal consumption. ​*10. *Specification for covered, corrosion-resisting, chromium and chromium-nickel steel welding electrodes ​*11. *Pressure conversion ​*12. *English / metric tensile strength / yield strength conversion chart ​*13. *Welding positions ​*14. *Impact value conversion table ​*15. *Temperature conversion table ​*16. *Stress conversion table ​*17. *Safety precautions in Welding Operations 
a. General Safety Precautions 
b. Safety Precautions in Oxyfuel Welding 
c. Safety in Arc Welding and Cutting 
d. Safety Precautions for Gas Shielded Arc Welding 
e. Safety Precautions for Welding and Cutting Containers That Have Held Combustibles 
f. Safety Precautions for Welding and Cutting Polyurethane Foam Filled Assemblies ​*18. *Print Reading and Welding Symbols 
a. Print Reading 
b. Weld and Welding Symbols ​*19. *Joint design and preparation of Metals ​*20. *Metals Identification 
a. Charecteristics 
b. Standard Metal Designations 
c. General Description and Weldability of Ferrous Metals 
d. General Description and Weldability of Nonferrous Metals ​*21. *Desctructive and Non-destructive Testing 
a. Performance Testing 
b. Visual Inspection and Corrections 
c. Physical Testing ​*22. *Authorization Letter ​


----------



## شيراز عادل (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الى ملتقى المهندسين العرب راجيا منكم التفضل بمعلومات وافيه عن الوصلات اللحاميه وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## creative_haitham (27 يوليو 2006)

thax 7abebe


----------



## دعيج (28 يوليو 2006)

اخوي معتز الصفحات ماتفتح عندي مالمشكله؟ وانا محتاج لهذا الموضوع ؟
وملف الاخ weldit حاط رقم سري .... طيب كم الرقم ؟

اشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم..........


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشاركة اكثر من رائعه أخى العزيز weldit

[BLINK]ارجو من المشرف نسخ الموضوع لقسم الهندسة المدنية[/BLINK]

بعد مراجعة واستبدال الروابط المعطوبة
شاكر ومقدر لكم​


----------



## zuhairaldaha (30 يوليو 2006)

*0*

ألا يوجد لديكم موقع أو كتب تعلم اللحام باللغة العربية


----------



## amir eleslam (30 يوليو 2006)

تفضل يأخى الحبيب : هذا كتاب لتعليم اللحام باللغة العربية : 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec223.pdf


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*Aluminum welding*

هذا الملف من موقع http://welding-torch.com


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*Aluminum welding procedures*

Aluminum welding procedures


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*Aluminum Alloys and Welding Data*

هذا الملف جدا رائع

فيه كل ماتريد معرفته عن الالمنيوم


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*aluminum welding*

aluminum welding


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*Facts about Aluminum Welding*

Facts about Aluminum Welding


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أغسطس 2006)

بجد ربنا يكرمك يا رب مواضيع فعلا جميلة لا ن انا ان شاء الله طالع 4 هندسة ومشروعى هيبقى فى اللحام:12:


----------



## weldit (2 أغسطس 2006)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> بجد ربنا يكرمك يا رب مواضيع فعلا جميلة لا ن انا ان شاء الله طالع 4 هندسة ومشروعى هيبقى فى اللحام:12:


 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
يقظان القيسي 
العراق


----------



## عبد السلام حميد (4 أغسطس 2006)

لمن يريد معرفة أي شئ عن طريقة اللحام الجديدة Friction Stir Welding أرحو المراسلة لدي مجموعة من الأفلام توضح الكثيرعن هذه الطريقة حيث أنها طريقة لحام بالحالة الصلبة ولا تحتاج لمصدر حراري وتخلصنا من الكثير من عيوب اللحام التقليدية . شكرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو من الاخ عبد السلام ان لا يبخل علينا بالمعلومات و جزاه الله خيرا
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## رضوان راضى (5 أغسطس 2006)

الرابط لايعمل
-شكرا على المرفقات


----------



## weldit (5 أغسطس 2006)

رضوان راضى قال:


> الرابط لايعمل
> -شكرا على المرفقات


 
اي رابط؟

ارجو الاقتباس

شكرا


----------



## weldit (6 أغسطس 2006)

*Welding Processes*

لقد نصحني بعض زملائي بعدم نشر محاضراتي او توزيعها لان بعض الاشخاص يستغلونها وينسبونها لهم لكني في الحقيقة لا ابه كثيرا لهذا الشيء مادام الشخص يريد بها نشر العلم وعندما سجلت في هذا المنتدى فان اول مارفعت بعضا منها لاني اريد فقط بها وجه الله وحده.

هذه المحاضرة لاحدى دورات المهندسين

المحاضرة مجزأة لقسمين ارجو اضافة شرائح الثانية للاولى



ارجو ان تنال على استحسانكم


----------



## zuhir sabah (6 أغسطس 2006)

الله يحفظكم جميعا ويزيدكم علما ويوفقكم انشاء الله


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (7 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بكم 
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (7 أغسطس 2006)

الى السيد عبد الرحمن حميد ارغب بمعرفة معلومات عن هذة الطريقة الجديدة في اللحام ارجو ان تبعث لي عن هذة الطريقة معلومات او تنزلها في الموقع واللة يجزاك الخير 
ايميلي على ال gmail واسمي nasseem79


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (7 أغسطس 2006)

عذرا منك استاذ اقصد السيد عبد السلام حميد وليس عبد الرحمن


----------



## عاشور1307 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*مشكور*

مشكور على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## safaasyria (8 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="4 70"] 
[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
يا أخي العزيز
لك جزيل الشكر عن كل المجهود الذي بذلت وما أنت باذل في مستقبلك القريب سائلا لك عظيم التوفيق 
ولكن هذا الرابط لا يمكن فتحه بالنسبة لي مع العذر الشديد
[/grade]
[/frame]


----------



## safaasyria (8 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"] 
[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
سلام عليكم 
الاخ weldit العضو المتميز 
لك جزيل الشكر ولكن عندي مقترح بسيط هل يمكن أن ترسل البحث باللغة العربية لغتنا الام ولغة القرآن الكريم الذي هو سر تطور الانسان الذي اراده الله تعالى له في كل حين وطور 
مع الاعتراف بان الانجليزية هي لغة العصر المتعارف عليها حاليا ولكن هذا من هوان الدنيا أن العصر هو عصرنا وقد سرق منا مع الاعتذار عن الاطالة
[/GRADE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## عبد القوى حماد (12 أغسطس 2006)

thanks for this efforts 
eng mohamed hammad


----------



## عبد القوى حماد (12 أغسطس 2006)

الى الاخ عبد السلام حميد من فضلك ارسل الى هذا لبحث الجديد عن اللحام على بريدى الالكترونى
ولك جزيل الشكر
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## eng_3mr84 (13 أغسطس 2006)

jazakom ALLAH khayran


----------



## mohamed696 (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن سيد (22 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (23 أغسطس 2006)

الينك مش سغال


----------



## kokya (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يامعتز على الموضوع الجيد ولكني لم استطع تحميل الملف من الموقع الذي اشرت اليه في اعلى الصفحة


----------



## الحقيقي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## المهندس205 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على الموضوع الجميل ونتمني المزيد 
ولك منى عاطر الحب والتقدير 
ودمت لنا زخرا


----------



## عمرو محمد حسن (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب الجوعاني (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو انا ترسلوا الي محاضرات عن اللحام القوس الكهربائي


----------



## يقظان القيسي (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بالجهود الخيره

اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## khaledzaky (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياريت لو عندك اى حاجة عن كيفية الكشف عن العيوب و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cold_play (27 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmam (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mozypop (30 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف اجيب الموضوع .بس هوه موضوع مهم وعلى كل حال متشكرين


----------



## عبدالوهاب الجوعاني (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا الى الاخ عبدالسلام حميد ولكن اريد بعض المحاضرات في اللحام لو تفضلت


----------



## عبدالوهاب الجوعاني (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا الى الاخ عبدالسلام حميد ولكن اريد بعض المحاضرات في اللحام لو تفضلت


----------



## المنقذ (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي (weldit) وجميـــع من شارك هنا ..جزاااااااااااكم الله ألف خير

....................

بحثت على السريع عن (API 1104) فلم أجده ..ولكن قد يكون أضيف من أحد الاخوة.. لا أعلم
عمومآ إن لم يكن قد أضيف ...فهاأنذا أضيفه هنا..:


----------



## رضوان راضى (30 سبتمبر 2006)

خالص تحياتى وامتنانى للأخ العزيز 
كل سنه وأنت طيب.


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank You Very Much
Yagdan
Iraq


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام :ـــ
في بدايه حديثي اقول اسف علي تاخري
Please contact the administrator
كل لما اخش بيدني الرساله دي ليه مش عارف ارجو افادتي 
وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

Gateway Timeout
The following error occurred:

```
A gateway timeout occurred. The server is unreachable. Retry the request. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please contact the administrator.

كل لما اخش في الموقع يديني الكلام دي
بصراحه مش عارف قصدوا ايه
شكرا
```


----------



## goodzeelaa (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط مش شغال يا هندسه


----------



## sleiman (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ثابت (18 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع
ارجو من الجميع المشاركه في الموضوع حتى ولو باليسير. 

المرفق
(((((الابخرة المتصاعدة من الحام واثارها))))))

سلاااااااااام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط مش شغال ايه الحل 
نتصرف اذاي شكرا


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جواد كرم (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكر على هذا الموضوع*

اشكرك على هذا الشرح الوفى 
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسنات كاتبه 



أااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## weldit (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*خصائص وطرق لحام المواسير*

pipe Specification and Welding


----------



## يقظان القيسي (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خبير.ص (30 أكتوبر 2006)

هذان الرابطان لا يعمل :
http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects of welding.pdf
http://drr.cc/up12/BASIC WELDING.ppt


----------



## يقظان القيسي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank you Very much


----------



## cadeau2006 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

the site not workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## cadeau2006 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

3yooooooooooooooooooooob al le7aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam law sama7toooooooooooooooooooooooom 
el site mesh sha3`aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني...
قد لاتعمل بعض الروابط وذلك بسبب تغيير او حذف من المواقع الام

فارجو المعذرة


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*Welding Techology*

محاضرة بعنوان تقنية اللحام


----------



## خبير.ص (31 أكتوبر 2006)

merci beaucoup mon ami weldit


----------



## يقظان القيسي (31 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## cadeau2006 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو تقرير او موقع عن الكشف على عيوب اللحام شكرآآآآآآ


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*Welding Api & Aws*

Welding Api & Aws

:15: :15:


----------



## goodzeelaa (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
والله يا مهندس معتز الكتاب قيم جدا
بس لاسف الرابط مش شغال عندي مش عارف
هل لاني dail up و لا ده عيب لينك ولا ايه
يا ريت ترد عليا و تعرفي عشان انا محتاج كتب لحام جدا
شكرا وجزاك الله عني وعنك خيرا


----------



## خبير.ص (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم ياشباب


----------



## خبير.ص (2 نوفمبر 2006)

majdi
شكرا لك


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you very Much


----------



## دعيج (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## cadeau2006 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

cadeau2006 قال:


> ارجو تقرير او موقع عن طرق الكشف على عيوب اللحام شكرآآآآآآ


:80: 

ممكن ضرورى قبل الاحد المقبل شكرآآآآآآ


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا:
اليك هذان الموقعان
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/educationresource.htm

http://www.ndtsupply.com/


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Basic Principles of Ultrasonic*

ثانيا:

اليك هذه المحاضرات


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Defects and Discontinuities*

Defects and Discontinuities


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Destructive testing*

Destructive testing


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Non Destructive Examination*

Non Destructive Examination


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Non-destructive testing*

Non-destructive testing


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Visual Inspection*

Visual Inspection


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Welding Defects*

Welding Defects


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Defects in welding*

ثالثا:
اليك هذه الملفات


----------



## weldit (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*Non-destructive Testing*

Non-destructive Testing


----------



## يقظان القيسي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرالاخوة فى ملتقى المهنديسن على كل ما يقدموه من معلومات لان هذا من باب التعاون عتى البر والتقوى


----------



## Ahmedquenawi (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرأ علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حياة طموح (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزى الله خيراً لكل من اضاف وافاد في هذا الموضووع
وجعلها الله في موازين حسناته ..


----------



## weldit (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*Pipe Specification and Welding Technique*

Pipe Specification and Welding Technique


----------



## ميكانو (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي weldit وجزاك الله خيرا 
وادعو الله يحفظك


----------



## علي فتحي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

م/على فتحى


----------



## aljuhani (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you very Much


----------



## رضوان راضى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزيل شكرى وخالص تحياتى للزميل العزيز علىالهدايا الغاليه*


----------



## aborebayee (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انتا تانى انا مشى عارف اقرا الرساله بتاعتك


----------



## amir eleslam (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم : Aborebyaa

ولكن يا اخى ماعلاقة هذا بموضوعنا وماعلاقته اساسا بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 

ردك هذا ينبغى وضعه فى الملتقى العام 

ارجو منك تحرى الدقة فى اختيار القسم الذى تضع به ردك


----------



## محمد السروجي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخ
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولاكن لا استطيع تنزيل زلك الجزء الجزء الأول و الثاني
اذا كان من الممكن انك تضغطهم Win ZIAP وتبعتهملي علي الميل
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة
وذللك لأحتياجي الشديد لهم وشكرا" وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Romans (26 نوفمبر 2006)

يابش مهندس معتز الموضوع جدااااااااا جميل ورائع وفكره مره طيبه

ولكن للأسف مافتح معاي العرض الاول وهو مررررره مهم ومحتاجه كثير

اضغط بالزر الايمن واختار حفظ الهدف بأسم مايجي شي


----------



## مهندس سيد (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكركم على هذة اللافتة الطيبة
مهندس سيد


----------



## motaz_95 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم Romans

اشكرك على مرورك 

واما بالنسبة للعرض الذي ذكرت فقد قمت برفعه مرة اخرى في المرفقات راجع نفس الموضوع

والسلام ختام


----------



## مهندس سيد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركتة
ارجو منك ارسال هذا الموضوع على الاميل الخاص لتسجيلة
هذا لانى قمت ب تسجيلة من قبل ولاكن بحست عنة ولم اجدة 
ولسيدتك جذ يل الشكر


----------



## محمود33 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

والله حليتولي مشكلة كبيرة


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود تشكر عليه 
ونحن في اتنظار المزيدمع العلم انا لم اتمكن من قراءة الموضوع ؟!:67:


----------



## ولد الكندي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي ع الموضوع المفيد ....

جزاك الله خير ...


تحياتي ....


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخواني الكرام

الحقيقه كورس كامل متكامل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## AlmathlooM (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود جبار 
والف شكر للجميع


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جــدا جــدا 
والله يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AlmathlooM (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## weldit (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*Intro to Welding Design*

Intro to Welding Design


----------



## weldit (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*Intro to Welding Engineering Arc Welding*

Intro to Welding Engineering Arc Welding


----------



## weldit (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*Joining Processes Materials And Techniques*

Joining Processes Materials And Techniques


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوعزة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

[جزالك الله خيرا يا م/معتز وفي انتظار باقي العروض في اللحام
وأكرر شكري على عروض]


----------



## motaz_95 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر اولا واخيرا لله وحده 

ثم للقائم على الموضوع بابداع وتميز weldit


----------



## al-shohaimi (7 ديسمبر 2006)

realy it is good information and thank you :15:

thank you man


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (8 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم
انا هندسة انتاج ومشروع تخرجى فى اللحام
انا عاوز معلومات كافية عن لحام القوس المغمور subrged welding


----------



## weldit (9 ديسمبر 2006)

mahmoued_adidas قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا هندسة انتاج ومشروع تخرجى فى اللحام
> انا عاوز معلومات كافية عن لحام القوس المغمور subrged welding



Submerged Arc Welding


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العزيز weldet مشكووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع اللى انت بذلتة وبعد اذنك انا طالب بعض المواضيع عن اللحام مثل
(مقدمة عن اللحام - انواع اللحام المشهورة مش كلها يعنى-عيوب اللحام-اختبارات اللحام) لان دة كلة هيكون فى الريبورت بتاع المناقشة
ملحوظة هااااااااااااامة(يا ريت المعلومات دة ما تكونشى من الروابط اللى موجودة فى الويب بتاع المنتدى) لان بصراحة فيها حاجات مش مطلوبة 
يا ريت تكون مثل الريبورت اللى انت بعتة سهل وبسيط ومسلسل
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## ahmed333 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا محتاج حاجات عن السباكه
سباكه المرل البلاستر الداى كاست


----------



## weldit (9 ديسمبر 2006)

mahmoued_adidas قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخى العزيز weldet مشكووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع اللى انت بذلتة وبعد اذنك انا طالب بعض المواضيع عن اللحام مثل
> (مقدمة عن اللحام - انواع اللحام المشهورة مش كلها يعنى-عيوب اللحام-اختبارات اللحام) لان دة كلة هيكون فى الريبورت بتاع المناقشة
> ملحوظة هااااااااااااامة(يا ريت المعلومات دة ما تكونشى من الروابط اللى موجودة فى الويب بتاع المنتدى) لان بصراحة فيها حاجات مش مطلوبة
> ...



Welding Technology
Egyptian Welding Academy


----------



## ajami (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ajami (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed333 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ahmed333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا محتاج حاجات عن السباكه
> سباكه الرمل والبلاسترو الداى كاست


:68: plaster casting & pressurized die casting


----------



## weldit (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ahmed333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا محتاج حاجات عن السباكه
> سباكه المرل البلاستر الداى كاست



http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/casting.pdf


----------



## Jenen (15 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريت اذا تكرمتوا علي بموضوع مختصر عن اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي وبكون ممنونة كثير لحضراتكم واذا ممكن هلأ


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مليون شكرا يا باشمهندس weldit 
على مجهودك الرائع ويا رب تضيف كل ما هو جديد للمنتدى دائما 
شكرا تانى يا با شمهندس


----------



## رضوان راضى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

خالص شكرى وتحياتى على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وبدوام التوفيق.


----------



## enganas2007 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا يا م/معتز وفي انتظار باقي العروض في اللحام


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you very much 
I hope that we will find moooooooore


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشرفنا الجميل تحية طيبة وبعد
ممكن لو سمحت معلومات عن اللحام بى الارجون علشان مشروع التخرج
لو سمحت معلومات عبارة عن(بحث- كتب- صور- فيديو) وشكرا مشرفنا الجميل
لو سمحت ممكن المعلومات ما تكنشى مع على المنتدى انا عاوز حاجات جديدة


----------



## khalil2 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Amir M. El-Sayed (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً جزيلاً يا أخواني على مجهوداتكم*


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (20 ديسمبر 2006)

كلاكيت تانى مرة (ارجو ارلد ضرورررررى جدااااااااااا)]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشرفنا الجميل تحية طيبة وبعد
ممكن لو سمحت معلومات عن اللحام بى الارجون علشان مشروع التخرج
لو سمحت معلومات عبارة عن(بحث- كتب- صور- فيديو) وشكرا مشرفنا الجميل
لو سمحت ممكن المعلومات ما تكنشى مع على المنتدى انا عاوز حاجات جديدة[/quote]


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشرفنا الجميل تحية طيبة وبعد
انا طالب موضوع مهم جدا فى اللحام بى الاضافة اللى الموضوع اللى انا طلبة قبل كدة وهو
non coventional welding methods or advanced welding methods
وبعد اذنك ارجو الرد ضروررررررى لو سمحت
علشان مشروع تخرجى فى اللحام
وشكرا ليك
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## winner_4_ever (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي على مجهودك لكن بغيت لو سمحت مميزات وعيوب لحام المقومة Resistance weldingوايضا الفرق بين ال welding من جهه وال soldringوال brazing من جهه اخرى


----------



## العشق الالهي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة لكني كنت اريد موضوع معين ولم اراه عندكم وهو ما هي معنى الارقام الموجودة على سلك اللحام بالتفصيل رجاءا وشكرا


----------



## ghasan12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ Weldit شكراً للمعلومات القيمة التي تطرحها بخصوص اللحام
أرجو منك إن أمكن أن ترشدني إلى الكود الأمريكي ASME الخاص بقبول ورفض اللحامات /التحقق من جودة اللحام/


----------



## weldit (23 ديسمبر 2006)

winner_4_ever قال:


> مشكور اخوي على مجهودك لكن بغيت لو سمحت مميزات وعيوب لحام المقومة Resistance weldingوايضا الفرق بين ال welding من جهه وال soldringوال brazing من جهه اخرى





نظرا لاني اجد صعوبة في ترجمة بعض المصطلحات فاني ساكتبها باللغة الانجليزية وان كانت بعض المصطلحات غير مفهومة فارجو السؤال عنها كي اشرحها.

تقبلوا تحياتي

WELDING or WELD is a general term applies to join together metals by mean of pressure, heat or Heat with pressure

Welding Processes
Arc, Brazing, Soldering, Gas-Fuel, Resistance, Solid state, Allied processes and others

BRAZING

General
Brazing is a group of welding processes which produces coalescence of materials by heating to a suitable temperature and using a filler metal having a liquidus above 840°F (449°C) and below the solidus of the base metals. The filler metal is distributed between the closely fitted surfaces of the joint by capillary attraction. Brazing is distinguished from soldering in that soldering employs a filler metal having a liquidus below 840°F 449°
When brazing with silver alloy filler metals (silver soldering), the alloys have liquidus temperatures above 840°F 449°C

Brazing must meet each of three criteria 
a) The parts must be joined without melting the base metals
b) The filler metal must have a liquidus temperature above 840°F 449°C 
c) The filler metal must wet the base metal surfaces and be drawn onto or held in the joint by capillary attraction
Brazing is not the same as braze welding, which uses a brazing filler metal that is melted and deposited in fillets and grooves exactly at the points it is to be used. The brazing filler metal also is distributed by capillary action. Limited base metal fusion may occur in braze welding

Principles
Capillary flow is the most important physical principle which ensures good brazements providing both adjoining surfaces molten filler metal. The joint must also be properly spaced to permit efficient capillary action and resulting coalescence. More specifically, capillarity is a result of surface tension between base metal(s), filler metal, flux or atmosphere, and the contact angle between base and filler metals. In actual practice, brazing filler metal flow characteristics are also influenced by considerations involving fluidity, viscosity, vapor pressure, gravity, and by the effects of any metallurgical reactions between the filler and base metals

The brazed joint, in general, is one of a relatively large area and very small thickness. In the simplest application of the process, the surfaces to be joined are cleaned to remove contaminants and oxide. Next, they are coated with flux or a material capable of dissolving solid metal oxides present and preventing new oxidation. The joint area is then heated until the flux melts and cleans the base metals, which are protected against further oxidation by the liquid flux layer

Brazing filler metal is then melted at some point on the surface of the joint area. Capillary attraction is much higher between the base and filler metals than that between the base metal and flux. Therefore, the flux is removed by the filler metal. The joint, upon cooling to room temperature, will be filled with solid filler metal. The solid flux will be found on the joint surface

High fluidity is a desirable characteristic of brazing filler metal because capillary attraction may be insufficient to cause a viscous filler metal to run into tight fitting joints

Brazing is sometimes done with an active gas, such as hydrogen, or in an inert gas or vacuum. Atmosphere brazing eliminates the necessity for post cleaning and ensures absence of corrosive mineral flux residue. Carbon steels, stainless steels, and super alloy components are widely processed in atmospheres of reacted gases, dry hydrogen, dissociated ammonia, argon, and vacuum. Large vacuum furnaces are used to braze zirconium, titanium, stainless steels, and the refractory metals. With good processing procedures, aluminum alloys can also be vacuum furnace brazed with excellent results

Brazing is a process preferred for making high strength metallurgical bonds and preserving needed base metal properties because it is economical​


----------



## weldit (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Processes
Generally, brazing processes are specified according to heating methods (sources) of industrial significance. Whatever the process used, the filler metal has a melting point above 840°F (450°C) but below the base metal and distributed in the joint by capillary attraction. The most common brazing processes are
(a) Torch brazing
(b) Furnace brazing
(c) Induction brazing
(d) Resistance brazing
(e) Dip brazing
(f) Infrared brazing

SOLDERING (Same as Brazing but the difference is in the amount of heat applied and the type of filler wire used)
Definition
A group of welding processes which produce coalescence of materials by heating them to suitable temperature and by using a filler metal having a liquidus not exceeding 450 °C (842 °F) and below the solidus of the base materials. The filler metal is distributed between the closely fitted surfaces of the joint by capillary action
The most common Soldering processes are Iron, Torch, Furnace, Induction, Resistance, Dip, Infrared and wave​


----------



## weldit (23 ديسمبر 2006)

وهذه محاضرة عن اشهر انواع اللحام


----------



## weldit (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Resistance welding defects

Cracks, porosity or cavities 
Electrode deposit on work, deep electrode indentation 
Improper weld penetration 
Surface appearance 
Weld size 
Irregular shaped welds​


----------



## weldit (23 ديسمبر 2006)

العشق الالهي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة لكني كنت اريد موضوع معين ولم اراه عندكم وهو ما هي معنى الارقام الموجودة على سلك اللحام بالتفصيل رجاءا وشكرا



Prefix R: Indicates a welding rod 
Prefix E: Indicates a welding electrode 
Prefix RB: Indicates use as either a welding rod or for brazing filler metal 
Prefix ER: Indicates either an electrode or welding rod

The system for identifying bare carbon steel electrodes and rods for gas shielded arc welding is as follows

ER: Prefix indicates an electrode or welding rod 
70: Indicates the required minimum as-welded tensile strength in thousands of pounds per square inch (psi) 
S: Indicates solid electrode or rod 
C: Indicates composite metal cored or stranded electrode or rod 
1: Suffix number indicates a particular analysis and usability factor 

The system for identifying solid bare carbon steel for submerged arc is as follows

The prefix letter E is used to indicate an electrode 
This is followed by a letter, which indicates the level of manganese, i.e., L for low, M for medium, and H for high manganese. 
This is followed by a number, which is the average amount of carbon in points or hundredths of a percent

Flux-cored or tubular electrodes

Example for mild steel

E: Prefix indicates an electrode
70: Indicates the required minimum as-welded tensile strength in thousands of pounds per square inch (psi). 
T: Indicates tubular, fabricated, or flux-cored electrode 
1: Suffix number indicates the chemistry of the deposited weld metal, gas type, and usability factor

Shilded Metal Arc Welding

Example for mild steel
E-7018

E: Prefix indicates an electrode
70: Indicates the required minimum as-welded tensile strength in thousands of pounds per square inch (psi) 
1: In which position should the electrode be used
1 for all positions
2 for flat and horizontal positions
3 only in the flat positions
4 all psitions and vertical-down

last digit 8 from 0-8 indicates the welding characteristics such as type of current, type of flux etc​


----------



## weldit (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ghasan12 قال:


> الأخ Weldit شكراً للمعلومات القيمة التي تطرحها بخصوص اللحام
> أرجو منك إن أمكن أن ترشدني إلى الكود الأمريكي ASME الخاص بقبول ورفض اللحامات /التحقق من جودة اللحام/



ASME Section 9

Boiler & Pressure Vessel Code

ASME Section 2
Welding and Brazing Qualification

and more

check this
http://store.asme.org/category.asp?...gory_name=Boilers+and+Pressure+Vessels&Page=1


----------



## ghasan12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرأ لك يا أخي weldit لإرشادي إلى هذا الموقع .. 
ولكن هل بإمكانك أن ترفق لي هذه المواصفات ..


----------



## يقظان القيسي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك 
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## خبير.ص (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الى اخي weldit و اخي ghasan12
إرشادك له الى الموقع جيد لكنه غير مجاني , فإن اردت ادلك على موقع اكثر من رائع تجد فيه ASME welding
و هو مجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانى ي ي ي ي ي ي ي


----------



## ghasan12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ نوار .. 
نعم أريد أن تدلني على موقع مجاني 
وشكراً


----------



## خبير.ص (23 ديسمبر 2006)

http://mihd.net/htf2cz


----------



## خبير.ص (23 ديسمبر 2006)

إليك الرابط 
http://mihd.net/htf2cz


----------



## خبير.ص (23 ديسمبر 2006)

و إن كنت مهتما بالحديد Steel فلدينا المزيد و الكثير


----------



## the lord (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ebraha (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله موضوع روعة ومشاركات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## brave_heart1900 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*thank u*

thank u man ,alah bless u


----------



## laser0007 (4 يناير 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية
موضوع رائع ومفيد وبالحقيقه يعتبر موسوعة اللحام
ولكن الموضوع بحاجه لبعض التنظيم بحيث تكون المرفقات في الاول
وبعد ذلك الردومع شرح بسيط لكل مرفق 
ومشكورررررررررررر مجددا


----------



## هيثم حلمى (7 يناير 2007)

اليكم بعض الفيديوهات عن اللحام القوس المغمور
http://rapidshare.com/files/10564380/carbon1.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10564146/carbon2.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10566613/carbon4.avi.html


----------



## يقظان القيسي (7 يناير 2007)

Thank You Very Much Dear
Yagdan
Iraq


----------



## هيثم حلمى (7 يناير 2007)

*إليكم فيديو لحام*


لحام القوس المغمور مع سلك لحام مستمر او سيخ لحام .......انتقيت لكم بعض الملفات الجميلة 

http://rapidshare.com/files/10564380/carbon1.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10564146/carbon2.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10588363/carbon3.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10566613/carbon4.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/10591212/Lv1.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10591700/Lv2.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10592291/Lv3.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10592803/Lv4.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/10712289/Lv5-1.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10713671/Lv5-2.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/10717712/Lv6.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10719233/Lv7.avi.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/10720656/Lv25.avi.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10721403/Lv29.avi.html


----------



## weldit (8 يناير 2007)

محاضرة بعنوان: تقنية وانواع اللحام

Welding Processes and Technology


----------



## البرنس_2010 (9 يناير 2007)

الف شكر اخى المهندس العزيز وادعو من الله ان يرزقنا واياكم علماً نافعاً ينفعنا وننفع به امتنا العربية


----------



## بوعزة (9 يناير 2007)

الف شكر اخى المهندس العزيز وادعو من الله ان يرزقنا واياكم علماً نافعاً ينفعنا وننفع به امتنا العربية


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بكم
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز Weldit

مع فائق التقدير
اخوك
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## عمرو محمد حسن (9 يناير 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## omar_ok1978 (9 يناير 2007)

ممكن معلومات عن اللحام بالصهر ؟؟؟


----------



## weldit (10 يناير 2007)

omar_ok1978 قال:


> ممكن معلومات عن اللحام بالصهر ؟؟؟



لم افهم المطلوب

معظم انواع اللحام تتم بالصهر
ما اللذي تريده بالضبط؟


----------



## eng_3mr84 (10 يناير 2007)

سلام عليكم اخيweld-it نحن شاكرين جدا علي مجهودك \لعظيم و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ارجو ان تساعدني في ايجاد امتحانات asnt level two and three for every NDT METHOD


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

الصهر عن طريق تمرير تيار كهربائي عالي الامبير لرفع درجة الحرارة خلال زمن قصير


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

لو تدلوني على مصادر المعلومات .. ممكن ابحث معكم و قدملكم كل الملفات النافعة


----------



## eng_3mr84 (11 يناير 2007)

هل تقصد لحام النقطه كما في لحام شيت السيارات؟ اخي عمر؟


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

صهر الحديد عن طريق تمرير تيار كهربائي و من ثم الضغط على الطرفين المراد لحامهم على بعضهم البعض ليتم تجانس القطهتين المنصهرتين تماما


----------



## يقظان القيسي (12 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز هيثم حلمي المحترم
بارك الله فيك على هذه الافلام القيمه و ينتظر اخوانك المزيد 
شكرا جزيلا و مع فائق التقدير
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا لجميع من ساهم وشارك

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود33 (13 يناير 2007)

عا شتو أحباي من كل قلبي


----------



## ماذن (14 يناير 2007)

thanks man 
u are agreet man 
u think in other
yassoo egypt :63:


----------



## دي يزن (14 يناير 2007)

الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد سويسي (14 يناير 2007)

*Astuces et techniques de soudage MAG semi-auto / GMAW / 135*

*Sommaire de la page*

1 - Introduction
2 - Comment dois je évaluer mes cordons de soudure en MAG / GMAW / 135 ?
2 - 1 - L'intensité de soudage en MAG / GMAW / 135
2 - 2 - La vitesse de soudage en MAG / GMAW / 135
2 - 3 - La tension de soudage en MAG / GMAW / 135
2 - 4 - La protection gazeuse en MAG / GMAW / 135
3 - Quelques liens Internet utiles
4 - Vos commentaires et réactions sur cet article


*1 - **Introduction* 

Cet article technique est rédigé pour aider les lecteurs à trouver réponse à leur interrogation concernant l'aspect de leur cordon de soudure lors du soudage en MAG semi-auto avec fil électrode massif sous gaz (135 / GMAW ).
Il est bien entendu que toutes les informations indiquées sont des données approximatives qu'il est nécessaire de vérifier et d'adapter selon votre configuration et votre dextérité manuelle. 
Nous rappelons que le soudage est une opération d'assemblage qui exige *la sécurité et le port des équipements de protection individuelle (EPI)* (masque de soudeur, verres teintés, gants de manutention, chaussures de sécurité, guêtres en cuir)
Vous êtes invités à apporter vos commentaires, observations et expériences dans le cadre placé tout en bas de cet article intitulé vos commentaires car la participation et le partage de chacun fait le savoir de tous. 

*2 - **Comment dois je évaluer mes cordons de soudure en MAG / GMAW / 135 ? *

*2 - 1 - **L'intensité de soudage en MAG / GMAW / 135 *

L'intensité de soudage est automatiquement réglée avec le débit de fil d'apport (en centimètres par minute).
L'intensité doit être adaptée au diamètre du fil plein utilisé. 
Respectez les préconisations techniques du fournisseur du poste de soudage.



une faible pénétration​
une diminution de la largeur de cordon​
une forte surépaisseur de cordon avec un bombé inesthétique​
un manque de stabilité de l'arc électrique​
un risque de porosités​
un risque de collage du cordon sur la pièce​
*Une intensité de soudage trop forte génère* :



un risque de caniveaux​
une pénétration forte​
un risque d'effondrement du bain de fusion​
des projections métalliques importantes​
une faible surépaisseur de cordon​


*Intensité de soudage au MAG / GMAW / 135**Cordon correct**Intensité trop faible**Intensité trop forte*





Cordon harmonieuxCordon bombé et étroitCordon large et platAspect propre et régulierAspect propre et régulierAspect très irrégulier et projections importantesPénétration optimalePénétration médiocrePénétration excessive

*2 - 2 - **La vitesse de soudage en MAG / GMAW / 135 *

*Une vitesse d'avance de soudage trop lente génère* :


une augmentation de la largeur du cordon​
une augmentation de la pénétration​
un risque d'effondrement du bain de fusion​
un risque de soufflures​

*Une vitesse d'avance de soudage trop rapide génère* :


une diminution de la largeur du cordon​
une diminution de la pénétration​
un cordon à stries allongées et au forme très irrégulière​
un bombé de soudure très important​
un risque de caniveaux​


*Vitesse d'avance de soudage **en MAG / GMAW / 135**Cordon correct**Vitesse d'avance trop rapide**Vitesse d'avance trop lente*





Cordon harmonieuxCordon bombé, étroit et déforméCordon très large et trop bombéAspect propre et régulierAspect irrégulier Aspect régulierPénétration optimalePénétration médiocrePénétration excessive

*2 - 3 - **La tension de soudage en MAG / GMAW / 135 *

La longueur de fil libre doit être courte (comprise entre 7 mm et 10 mm pour un fil de diamètre 0,6 mm). 
Un arc trop long est perméable à l'air ambiant ce qui a pour conséquence l'introduction d'oxygène, d'hydrogène et d'azote dans le métal fondu (préjudiciable aux caractéristiques mécaniques). 
Un arc trop long est à l'origine de soufflures dans le métal fondu.

*Un arc trop court génère* :


un risque de collage ou manque de fusion​
une faible pénétration​
une diminution de la largeur de cordon​
un collage de la buse dans le bain de fusion​
une surépaisseur de cordon​

*Un arc trop long génère* :


une perte d'énergie dans l'arc​
une pénétration élevée​
un manque de protection du bain de fusion​
une faible surépaisseur de cordon​


*Tension de soudage à l'arc à l'électrode enrobée**Cordon correct**Tension trop faible**Tension trop forte*





Cordon harmonieuxCordon bombé, étroit et déforméCordon large et platAspect propre et régulierAspect régulier et propre Aspect malpropre, irrégulier avec projections finesPénétration optimalePénétration faiblePénétration élevée

*2 - 4 - **La protection gazeuse en MAG / GMAW / 135 *

Un manque de gaz de protection à la torche se traduit toujours par une apparition de porosités débouchantes (ou piqûres) à la surface du cordon de soudure.


*Protection gazeuse au MAG fil plein sous gaz**Cordon correct**Manque de gaz*



Cordon harmonieuxCordon irrégulierAspect propre et régulierAspect malpropre avec porosités débouchantes

*3 - **Quelques liens Internet utiles* 





La sécurité du soudage. 



Le procédé de soudage MAG FIL PLEIN / GMAW / 135. 



Les différents transferts d'arc selon le diamètre du fil. 



Le tableau des verres teintés selon le procédé et l'intensité. 



L'influence de la longueur de fil libre en MIG/MAG. 



Comment choisir un poste de soudage MIG/MAG semi-auto pour le bricolage ? .




 Comment monter une gaine métallique dans une torche MIG/MAG ?.


----------



## محمد سويسي (14 يناير 2007)

*البيانات الاساسية للوثيقة* ​​اسم المكتبة 
جامعة حلوان - كلية الفنون التطبيقية 
*عنوان الوثيقة* 
*اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي* *وبالغاز* 
*المؤلف* 
*ف. ريباكوف** , عيسى الزيدى , *
كلمات دالة 

الناشر 
دار مير 
*تاريخ النشر* 
*1988 *
*رقم الطلب* 
*671 **ز ع* 
*عدد الصفحات* 
*326 *
*عدد النسخ* 
*1 *
*لغة الوثيقة* 
*عربــــــى* 
*نوع الوثيقة* 
*كتاب* ​ الرجاء من يملك هذا الكتاب ان يرسله لي على العنوان التالي. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx* 
ارجو ان يكون التواصل عن طريق المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (14 يناير 2007)

أخى محمد السويسى 
عفا الله عنك و بارك فيك 
 ..................................... شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة و نتوقع المزيد باذن الله تعالى

.........  طلب : يا ريت الكلام يبقى بالعربى او الانجليزى


----------



## weldit (16 يناير 2007)

*Spot Welding*



omar_ok1978 قال:


> صهر الحديد عن طريق تمرير تيار كهربائي و من ثم الضغط على الطرفين المراد لحامهم على بعضهم البعض ليتم تجانس القطهتين المنصهرتين تماما



Spot Welding


----------



## هيثم حلمى (16 يناير 2007)

*إليكم نوع من أحدث أنواع اللحام*

 FRICTION STIR WELDING 


http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=IiGTuQZyW

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=fEdOpLsqN
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=IiGpPmjfe

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=wVupPmA61

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=DdB12ytto

http://www.9q9q.org/index.php?image=qQpTUSGEdlI

http://www.weldingdesign.com/Classe...px?HBC=Issue&NIL=False&CID=11622&OASKEY=Issue


----------



## mahmoudnasr (20 يناير 2007)

شكر شكر الله لك حسن عملك


----------



## محمود33 (20 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا

عاشوووووووو


----------



## هيثم حلمى (20 يناير 2007)

إنتظروا قريبا فيديوهات عن Friction Stir Welding 


.....................
......
..
.


----------



## omar_ok1978 (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## وليد رجب (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مجهود الشباب بصراحه انا اول مره بسجل معاكم هنا بس مذهول لكم المعرفه لديكم وفقككم الله


----------



## وليد رجب (23 يناير 2007)

ممكن اى معلومات عن اساس تحديد عمليه اللحام ( بمعنى حسب التكلفه والوقت الازم)


----------



## m_a_abbas (23 يناير 2007)

مشكورين يا إخوان


----------



## عبد الله بدير (23 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر ياخى


----------



## msobhy98 (24 يناير 2007)

حسنت وجزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## riad_z3 (24 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## riad_z3 (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله في جميع الاخوه المهندسين اصحاب المواضيع المفيده


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

أحسنت يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

موضوع مميز وعرض يستحق التقدير 
we gzak allah kool 7'er


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (30 يناير 2007)

ممكن لو سمحت معلومات كافية عن اللحام بى الارجون
ولو سمحت تكلفة تصنيع ماكينة لحام ارجون بتكون اد اية
علشان دة مشروع التخرج بتاعى ارجو من مشرفنا او اى حد من الاعضاء الرد ضرووورى
وما حدش يبخل علينا باى معلومات
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هيثم حلمى (1 فبراير 2007)

http://www.mrmz.ru/eng/electro/svar/argon/argon.htm

http://www.aero.uuds.com/en/article.php3?id_article=14

http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/10882289/Tig_Argon_Welding_Gun_.html


----------



## محمد رمضان س (1 فبراير 2007)

جميع خامات الحديد المستخدمة ف الصناعة؟


----------



## ennaji (1 فبراير 2007)

inne allaha yoohibou elmouhssiniiin


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 فبراير 2007)

Thak you very much


----------



## aljawad (3 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم حلمى (3 فبراير 2007)

http://www.matweb.com/search/SearchSubcat.asp 



التركيب الكيميائى للمعادن


----------



## islamiccastel (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## weldit (7 فبراير 2007)

mahmoued_adidas قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت معلومات كافية عن اللحام بى الارجون
> ولو سمحت تكلفة تصنيع ماكينة لحام ارجون بتكون اد اية
> علشان دة مشروع التخرج بتاعى ارجو من مشرفنا او اى حد من الاعضاء الرد ضرووورى
> وما حدش يبخل علينا باى معلومات
> وجزاكم الله كل خير



كتاب عن لحام GTAW


----------



## weldit (7 فبراير 2007)

تتمة كتاب Gtaw


----------



## weldit (7 فبراير 2007)

تابع تتمة كتاب Gtaw


----------



## weldit (7 فبراير 2007)

اخر تتمة كتاب Gtaw


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في جميع المهندسين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء و بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## aw-eng (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ...
وبارك فيك ..
ونفع بعلمك الأمة ..


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (13 فبراير 2007)

سلام عليكم
ممكن من مشرفنا الجميل
ملف يصلح ككجزء فى ريبورت لى مشروع تخرج عن لحام submerged 
انا طلبت قبل كدة وللاسف كان الموضوع اللى اطرح كان مش كويس
انا عاوزة علشان دة صميم موضوع المشروع
ارجو الاهتمام والرد


----------



## خالد العبادي (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع الجيد وفق الله


----------



## ramadan (13 فبراير 2007)

*اللحام*

:12: السلام عليكم ايها الزملاء الاعزاء

اريد منكم طريقة حساب ازمنة اللحام الاتية 

1-الكهرباء Smaw
2-النصف اتوماتيك Gmaw
3-الاتوماتيك Submerged Arc Welding
4- كتب او مواقع عن طرق اختبار اللحام (non Destractive Test)


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (15 فبراير 2007)

كلاكيت تانى مرة

ممكن من مشرفنا الجميل
ملف يصلح ككجزء فى ريبورت لى مشروع تخرج عن لحام submerged 
انا طلبت قبل كدة وللاسف كان الموضوع اللى اطرح كان مش كويس
انا عاوزة علشان دة صميم موضوع المشروع
ارجو الاهتمام والرد


----------



## هيثم حلمى (17 فبراير 2007)

الى من يبحث عن submerged arc welding 

اليك هذا الرابط 

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=submerged+arc+argon&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8


ابحث فيه كما تحب..............


----------



## tariq awad (17 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هيثم حلمى (20 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة أى واحد عايز معلومات فعلية عن Friction Stir Welding اللحام الحركى بالاحتكاك ................ يبعت و يقول لى و انا فى الخدمة


----------



## ahmedoraby (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كا الخير......


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (21 فبراير 2007)

*ارجو فهم السوال قبل الرد*



mahmoued_adidas قال:


> سلام عليكم
> ممكن من مشرفنا الجميل
> ملف يصلح ككجزء فى ريبورت لى مشروع تخرج عن لحام submerged
> انا طلبت قبل كدة وللاسف كان الموضوع اللى اطرح كان مش كويس
> ...


 




ملحوظة هااااااااااااااااااااااامة
ارجو من المشرفين الرد وليس الاعضاء
لان الاعضاء بيردوا غلط


----------



## med (21 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء و بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم MED من الجزائر

اريد منكم الكتب الاتية بلغة فرنسية ان امكن دلك ا و الانجليزية 

1-ASME
2-ASTM
3-اAFNOR-API
4- كتب او مواقع عن طرق اختبار اللحام (non Destractive Test)


----------



## aymanhussien (22 فبراير 2007)

:15: جزالك الله خيرا يا م/معتز


----------



## saadgor (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البطنان (22 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزيك خير ولكن عندي سؤال ماتاثير التسخين الاول واللاحق على الحامية 
مع التقدير


----------



## البطنان (22 فبراير 2007)

*اللحام بالغاز الخامل*

حابب اضيف الى ماطرحه الاخوان بخصوص اللحام الكهربائي والغازي .... اللحام بالغاز الخامل [email protected] وهي مختصر ل Tengisten Inert Gas @metal Inert Gas وهذي الطريقتين عالم كامل ان شاء الله قريبا ساقوم بشرحها ولكن كمعلومات اولية فهي من اهم طرق اللحام المستخدمة في خطوط النفط والغاز لما فيها من دقة وطبعا لابد من توافر عدة شروط اثناء القيام باللحام بهذه الطريقتين ان شاء الله سناتي على شرحها قريبا .


----------



## سيف المختار (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك الموضوع مفيد


----------



## jalalco (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات ,


----------



## رمسيس الثانى (4 مارس 2007)

*اشكرك اخى على التميز*

*اشكرك اخى على مشاركتك
الرائعة
والمتميزة 
لك تحياتى*


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ben ouda (8 مارس 2007)

بسم الله و الصلاة السلام على رسول الله اما بعد .
اشكركم اخوتي الاعزاء على هذه الفائدة العضيمة وادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق 
وشكرا


----------



## روهايد (8 مارس 2007)

_الف شكر على هذه المعلوماتوارجو اعطائي معلومات حول تقنية لحام البراص او النحاس_
_والف شكر يااخweldit _


----------



## لموسي (9 مارس 2007)

شكراجزيلا يا اخي


----------



## aooosy (9 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## aooosy (9 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

اشكرك على هذا الاخلاص وربنا يوافقك


----------



## ضياء عيسى (15 مارس 2007)

thank for you efforts for the welding process.many thanks for you.your friend dia aisa


----------



## mohamed1985 (16 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
ويعينك على تقديم المزيد


----------



## عيسى-1 (18 مارس 2007)

ان جميع اللنكات لاتعمل . بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## طلعت أمين (19 مارس 2007)

عايز اى كتب تخص التروس


----------



## ابراهيم مصاروه (20 مارس 2007)

*the effect of the form of the combustion chamber*

السلام عليكم ارجو من كل مهندس مطلع على موضيع تخص غرف الاحتراق ان يرد علي وشكرا


----------



## AlmathlooM (20 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور و ما قصرت اخي


----------



## الشرقاوى2007 (21 مارس 2007)

الله عليك
فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (21 مارس 2007)

سلام عليكم مشرفنا
ممكن لو سمحت مجموعة صور تكون الوان
عن لحام القوس المغممور(submerged arc welding )ضروررررررررررى جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
علشان مشروع التخرج


----------



## ضياء المنسي (21 مارس 2007)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (22 مارس 2007)

*شكر*

نشكركم على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمد بور (22 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل بارك اللة فيك محمد بور


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (24 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ معتز المواضيع مفيده. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الوصيفي (24 مارس 2007)

_شكرا علي ما تقوم بة في الملتقى_


----------



## طلعت أمين (24 مارس 2007)

*tame_2005000************

:32: عايز كتب تتضمن gears ,and material gears ,service finish ,and gear cutting methods


----------



## هيثم حلمى (24 مارس 2007)

إلى (محمود اديداس ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649&page=30

إلى طلعت امين 
http://www.gears-manufacturers.com/winch-gears.html


----------



## سفيان الراوي (25 مارس 2007)

الرابط الذي يخص عيوب الحام لا يعمل


----------



## ضياء المنسي (25 مارس 2007)

جميل والله وجزاك الله خير


----------



## magd_adel (26 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلمى سامي (27 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل الاعضاء المساهمين


----------



## سلمى سامي (27 مارس 2007)

*اللحام من الالف*

:15: الف الف شكر لكم جميعا اخواننا المساهمين


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## rozaia (29 مارس 2007)

لكم مني كل الشكر على الجهود

ولي عودة


----------



## اللورد900 (29 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## samikhda (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام 
ممكن احصل على شئ عن الSaturation Diving


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (2 أبريل 2007)

انا طالب فى بكالوريس هندسة
ومشروع تخرجى فى (اختبارات اللحام) وقمت فعلا بعمل الاختبارت
ولكن وقف امامى بعض المشاكل فى اختبار (الشد - والتنى -والصدمة)هى ان مش عارف ازاى اقوم بعمل الحسابات الهندسية للعينات مع العلم ان لدى الاحمال والقوة التى تم عندها الاختبارات
ارجو المساعدة لو سمحتوا


----------



## سمدييدر (5 أبريل 2007)

*thankssssssssssss*

:15::15::15::15::14::14::14:


----------



## ابوعميره (9 أبريل 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*الكتاب الازرق bluebook lite*

كتاب جدا مفيد


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*مصطلحات الاختبارات غير اتلافية*

Glossary of NDT Terms


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*Guidelines for control of distortion*

Guidelines for control of distortion


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*Radiography Book*

Radiography Book


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*Welders Handbook*

Welders Handbook


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

http://www.cigweld.com.au/litPocketGuide.asp

اضغط الرابط وستجد ان شاء الله مايسرك


----------



## يقظان القيسي (19 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز weldit 
و الله انك دائما تتحفنا بما هو مفيد 
بارك الله فيك
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## باسل البصراوي (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ريادعجمية (20 أبريل 2007)

يا شبا ب دكتورنا بدو شرح عن طريقة لحام أي قطعة أسعفوني


----------



## ريادعجمية (20 أبريل 2007)

طريقة لحام براميل البنزين


----------



## tawfeks (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات ............
ولك تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح
tawfeks


----------



## alsackab (22 أبريل 2007)

*طلب*

ممكن شرح بالعربي


----------



## أبو مهاب (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الفاضل :63:


----------



## أبو مهاب (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو مهاب (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shobedo (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك جداوبارك الله فيك ونرجو المزيد واد انا اسالك ايه رايك فى قرص انسبكشن هل مجالة فى سوق العمل جيد وشكرا


----------



## بش/ مهندس (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## ماهر نصرالله (26 أبريل 2007)

*الزقازيق مصر*

:68:


motaz_95 قال:


> العرض الاول يتحدث عن اللحام من حيث ​
> •COMMON WELDING PROCESSES ​
> •
> WELDING TERMINOLOGY
> ...



​


----------



## ماهر نصرالله (26 أبريل 2007)

كل ماتحتاجه عن اللحام


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا العرض الجيد .ننتظر منك الكثير .مرة اخرى الف شكر


----------



## م.أبو نورة (28 أبريل 2007)

*شكر و عرفان*

أسعد الله أو قاتكم ياشباب.
ألف شكر لـ weldit لقد قدمت الكثير من المعلومات القيمة و الشكر موصول لجميع من قام على هذا الملتقى الجميل وكل من شارك فيه وخاصة هذا الموضوع الجيد.


----------



## mouhmeca1 (28 أبريل 2007)

*WELDING Inspection COURSES*

ألف شكر لـ weldit :77: 

و أرجـــــــــو منـــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــم الإطــــــــــــلاع علئ هذا الكــــــــــــــتابـــــــــــــ :


WELDING Inspection COURSES.pdf

الكتاب فيــــــــه : 44.6MB 243 pages 

علئ هذا الرابــــــــــــط : http://mihd.net/260hbj 

*



ترقبوا المزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــد



*
*لا تنســـــــــــــــــونــا بصـــــــــــالــــــح دعـــــــائــــــــــــــــكـــــــم*​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## مهند الربيعي (29 أبريل 2007)

ماهي كلمة المرور لتلك العروض اجيبونا جزاكم الله باسرع وقت


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

مهند الربيعي قال:


> ماهي كلمة المرور لتلك العروض اجيبونا جزاكم الله باسرع وقت



كلمة المرور nnafmm


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

*What is stainless steel*

What is stainless steel?​


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

*Stainless Steel Characteristics and Usage*

Stainless Steel Characteristics and Usage


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

*Stainless Steels - Introduction To The Grades And Families*

Stainless Steels - Introduction To The Grades And Families


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

*Stainless Steel Filler Metal Selector Guide*

Stainless Steel Filler Metal Selector Guide


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

*Stainless Steel Welding Procedures*

Stainless Steel Welding Procedures


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2007)

*Stainless Steels weld reality*

Stainless Steels weld reality


----------



## mouhmeca1 (29 أبريل 2007)

*Handbook Welding Inspector*

*Handbook Welding Inspector.pdf​*​*
علئ هذا الــــــــــــــرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــط :​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/28569331..._insp.pdf.html​*​




*




ترقبوا المزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــد



*
*لا تنســـــــــــــــــونــا بصـــــــــــالــــــح دعـــــــائــــــــــــــــكـــــــم*​


----------



## mouhmeca1 (29 أبريل 2007)

*ASME section IX*

ASME section IX على هـــــــــــذا الرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط :

http://mihd.net/oiuwfg


----------



## mouhmeca1 (30 أبريل 2007)

*Handbook Welding Inspector*

أسف الرابط السابق لم يعمل 

Handbook Welding Inspector

http://rapidshare.com/files/28569331/hb_welding_insp.pdf.html


----------



## احمد 77 (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

اللحام من اهم طرق الوصل بين الجزاء المختلفه 
اذا كان الجزئين من ماده واحده او من مادتين مختلفتين؟
اهم شئ هو حمايه من اللحمه من المؤثرات الخارجيه


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس آل برغش (2 مايو 2007)

احسنت اخي معتز ................... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس النجدي (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aw-eng (4 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا .......
ممكن ملفات تشرح استخدامات اللحام في الصناعة ولحام أجزاء الآلات وغير ذلك .....
وبارك الله فيكم على المجهود الكبير ........


----------



## elmalwany (4 مايو 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## وليد رجب (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

فى حد من الشباب عنده اى ملفات عن الحام باستخدام السيرامك


----------



## علي المالكي1 (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزيل الشكر والاحترام لكل من يحترم العلم وينشره


----------



## وليد رجب (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن احد يرسل لى اى ملفات عن لحا باستخدام السيرامك


----------



## ابراهيم حسن التوبي (7 مايو 2007)

*العراق- السماوه*

والله عاشت اديكم على هالمشاركات المفيده وانشاء الله واحد يفيد الثاني كله لمصلحه الطبقه الهندسيه في المجتمع العربي:31:


----------



## سدير عدنان (8 مايو 2007)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر


----------



## المختار الأبيض (10 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم المتميزة وزادكم علماً ....


----------



## وليد رجب (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم فى احد من الشباب ممكن بمدنى بملفات عن الحام بالسيرامك


----------



## omdaa52 (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أيمن الجوادى (14 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل و مجهود رائع .............................. مشكور اخى


----------



## محمد البيات (22 مايو 2007)

motaz_95 قال:


> العرض الثاني يتحدث عن عيوب اللحام
> 
> http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects%20of%20welding.pdf
> 
> ...


شكرا motaz_95 على موضوع عيوب اللحام (الينك هذا مش شغال ممكن تعطيني غير لينك)
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.
المهندس: محمد البياتي


----------



## ali_sgc (22 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للجميع على المجهود الرائع
اريد منكم اذا تكرمتم الستاندرات الخاصة بالحام api,astm, او اي كتاب يبين لنا نوع الكترود اللحام وقطره ونوع المعدن الذي يمكن لحامه بهذا الالكترود


----------



## سفيان الراوي (22 مايو 2007)

ارجو من الي يعرف كيف يتم اللحام تحت الماء يوضح ذلك وشكرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (25 مايو 2007)

thanks for you


----------



## أحمد رأفت (25 مايو 2007)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكككككككككككرآآآآآآآآ


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (25 مايو 2007)

thank u brother


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (25 مايو 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (25 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (25 مايو 2007)




----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*إليكم كتاب ال AWS-CWI*
*و هو من أهم كتب المداخل الي اللحام في العالم و يمتاز بقوة تصنيف الموضوعات و أهمية المعلومات*
*و روابط التحميل هي:*


http://rapidshare.com/files/33096959/CWI-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33096960/CWI-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245649/CWI-3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245650/CWI-4-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251470/CWI-4-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251471/CWI-5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280426/CWI-6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280427/CWI-7.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33283867/CWI-8.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33284516/CWI-9.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33285882/CWI-10.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33286728/CWI-11.pdf

*و سوف أتابع بكتب اخرى قيمة*

*[email protected]*


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

*لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc*

[email protected]


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc*

[email protected]


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

http://rapidshare.com/files/33096959/CWI-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33096960/CWI-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245649/CWI-3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245650/CWI-4-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251470/CWI-4-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251471/CWI-5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280426/CWI-6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280427/CWI-7.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33283867/CWI-8.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33284516/CWI-9.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33285882/CWI-10.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33286728/CWI-11.pdf

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc


----------



## eng_body (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين الباسورد الخاص بالعرضين السابقين


----------



## sheekooo (27 مايو 2007)

No password for these files
just ask for FREE DOWNLOAD


----------



## سحروته (28 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددداً على هذه الفائدة العظيمة التي قدمتها لنا 

وأعانك الله على فعل الخير دائماً وأنعم عليك برضاه ورضا والديك عنك 

وشكـــراً

م. سحروته


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (28 مايو 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور اخى


----------



## فايز النداوي (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني محتاج كتب تصميم ميكانيكي حديثة الطبع باللغة الانكليزية والرجاء اللي يستطيع يرسل على ال***** ([email protected] )


----------



## باب الريان (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم تنزيل تقرير عن اللحام وعمل اقفاص حديدية بواسطة اللحيم وارجو ان يكون باللغة العربية لحاجتي اليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وبارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة 
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## هيثم حلمى (7 يونيو 2007)

الفات لا يتم تحميلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## علي عسكر (11 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وبالجهود القيمة


----------



## ابو اواب البغدادي (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medo911111 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

thanks man god bless you


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

أعانك الله على فعل الخير دائماً وأنعم عليك برضاه ورضا والديك عنك


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

وأعانك الله على فعل الخير دائماً وأنعم عليك برضاه ورضا والديك عنك


----------



## ابو اواب البغدادي (12 يونيو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

*:78: :78: شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير والاكثر من رائع*


----------



## احمد مصطفى رزق (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## babco16 (13 يونيو 2007)

*لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ممكن الباسويرد بتاع لحام الالمنيوم ولحام الحديد*
*ونكون متشكريييييييين كتييييير*
*وربنا يحفظك :13: :13: *


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sword_fish (17 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك انشالله ويوفق الجميع

شكراا


----------



## agzezo (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير عل هذا المجهود ويشفع لك يوم الدين


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much:15:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا*

معلومات قيمه جدا ومفيده للغايه


----------



## مصعب انس احمد (27 يونيو 2007)

weldit قال:


> هذا العرض لتقنية لحام حديد عديم الصدأ
> 
> تم اعدادة بواسطتي
> ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم
> ...


 


جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو منك يا اخي تزويدي بكلمة المرور


----------



## حمدي عثمان (30 يونيو 2007)

أخي الحبيب
أدعو الله عز و جل أن يجزيك خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## ابو صبا (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع المساهمين بهذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## aziz266 (3 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا ...........*

:77::77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:​شكراً جزيلاً .......
أنا كنت محتاج فعلاً لموضوعات اللحام المعروضة من الزملاء الأفاضل ...
وكنت محتاج أيضاً لأى مرجع عن علامات اللحام على الرسم الهندسى وتطبيقاتها...
ولكم وافر الشكر والتحية،
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم وفقكم الله على هذه المساهمة الجيدة جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (4 يوليو 2007)

_مليون شكرا ...........اللحام مهم دى حاجه اكيدهونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

ما اروع مجهودك


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

انتظر منك كل جديد


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## old engineer (8 يوليو 2007)

جعلك الله عونا و سببا لنشر ماعلمك و مكنك منه الله
شكرا جزيلا ووفقك لما فيه الخير لك ولمن تحب.

ولكن أود أن أعلمك أن جميع لنكات الأفلام لاتعمل!


----------



## islam2a (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للجميع 
على هذة الكوسوعة المتخصصفة فى مجال اللحام
واتمنى الافادة للجميع .. وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد عمر (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هاي المواضيع الهامة يا أخي


----------



## kondor (12 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك واذاممكن تعطينا شرح مفصل عن لحام الكسجين


----------



## API (16 يوليو 2007)

I would like know about defect of weld
Defect size acceptable & unacceptable
How can measuring it


----------



## API (16 يوليو 2007)

:31: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ابحث عن 
Welding Insepction Technology 
وهو من AWS
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khb1391986 (18 يوليو 2007)

_:1: _
_شكل الكتاب خطير_
_وعلشان خاطر عيونك موقع مليان كتب و ألغاز_

_http://abooks.tipsclub.com__/__/_​


----------



## غسان التكريتي (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ معتز


----------



## enmfg (20 يوليو 2007)

*كتب Welding*

*Welding 


http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/welding_technology.html*​


----------



## API (22 يوليو 2007)

للاسف الرابط مايشتغل


----------



## أبوعادل8 (23 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكررر


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة اللة يجازكم الخير شي حدا يكسب حسنة وينزلي معلومات عن الألمنيوم وخلائطة ولحامة بس تكون بالعربي


----------



## هيثم حلمى (25 يوليو 2007)

http://www.matweb.com/search/SearchSubcat.asp


----------



## API (26 يوليو 2007)

API قال:


> :31: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ابحث عن
> Welding Insepction Technology
> وهو من AWS
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الرجاء يا شباب الي عنده لا يبخل علينا


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

احب ان اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع المهم و لكن هناك لحام بالاحتكاك فلو عندك اي معلومات ياريت تفيدنا


----------



## احمد عبد العال محم (29 يوليو 2007)

100 100 ياباشا


----------



## علي الحساني (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لقد حاولت فتح ملفStainless Steel Welding.zip وهو يحتاج كلمة مرور ارجو المساعدة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (3 أغسطس 2007)

الى الاخ على الحسانى 

لا تكتب شىء فى خانة كلمة السر و لكن اختار 
read only


----------



## م. سامر هاني (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد الجداوى (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## مهند الشيخلي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مواقع جيده جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed 3x (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات القيمه ....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخ معتز على الرابط وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Sabah1972 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع مميز وعرض يستحق التقدير من المهندس ونتمنى المزيد من المعلومات عن اللحام وكذلك الأكواد المختلفه للحام جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (6 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي هذه الأيادي
الله يوفقكم ويثبت أقدامكم 
والله دا تبدعون
سلامي لكم
العراقي


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يوفقكم تسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي هذه الأيادي
بالتوفيق.......


----------



## mohame_ refaat (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى وضع هذا الشى الئع على الملتقى
:14:


----------



## bandrj (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## عوض العراقي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووور اخي العزيز


----------



## الميكانيكا (3 أكتوبر 2007)

سكرا جزيلا عن هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaan maghod ra2a3 wa ma3lomat kayma


----------



## عبد النافع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

انا طالب فى هندسة مناجم وفلزات وشكرا لك على هذة الافادة وياريت المزيد عن اللحااام وخاصة لحام انا بيب البترول


----------



## kadhum (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل 
هذا الموقع لم يفتح لي اطلاقا ارجو مساعدتي 

http://www.drr.cc/up12/defects of welding.pdf


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ممممششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووورررررررر جدا:56::56::56:


----------



## علي الميموني (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم جميعا.
نحتاج لمعلومات عن صيانة المصاعد وبالأخصelevatros preventive maintenace procedure شاكرين لكم تعاونكم :11:


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا يااخوتى


----------



## وائل عبده (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حاتم الألفى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود33 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

عيد سعيد على كل أعضاء المنتدى الجميلين وقبلة على شفاه كل عراقي متغرب :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :6: :59:


----------



## محمود33 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام على كل العراقين المتغربين


----------



## Qal&ia (9 يناير 2008)

الاخ معتز شكرا لك على هذا المجهود
اود ان اعمل جدوى حول المضوع التالي

هل نتحول من الاستلين الى البوتان في اللحام

ما هو رايك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (9 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووور على مجهودك اخى العزيز
ودمت زخرا لنا ونفعك الله بحسن صنعك ونفعنا جميعا


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا بطل وما قصرة ... بس الرابط الثاني ما اشتغل معي
على كل حال يعطيك الف عافية ... تحياتي :77:​


----------



## المنقذ (2 فبراير 2008)

*Api هنا ماأردتَ*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي API

هل هذا ماتبحث عنه :81: !؟

http://rapidshare.com/files/88550639/AWS__Welding_Inspection_Tech_.pdf.html


وبالله التوفيق


----------



## القلب الابيض (11 فبراير 2008)

تسلم ايدك الف شكر


----------



## ابن سامراء (11 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## alhamdaniya (12 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
وفقكم الله


----------



## مصطفىفتحى (18 فبراير 2008)

*سكرررررررررررررررررررررررا*

:63::1::1::1::1::1:
:14:
:67:


----------



## الممكنن (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الممكنن (19 فبراير 2008)

كيف يمكنني اضافة مواضيع جديده؟


----------



## احمد نصير (27 فبراير 2008)

انا مش عارف انزل حاجه
نبقول un known frmat or damage
وكذلك الثاني ايضا


----------



## عامر المدحتي (27 فبراير 2008)

:12: مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا للجميع وجعلكم اللة ذخرا لهذة الامة وبارك اللة فيكم علي الافادة


----------



## mazenz (5 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## msamy85 (9 مارس 2008)

موضوع مهم و أكثر من ممتاز ولكن أول ملف فقط هو الدى يعمل لكن بقية الملفات ليست موجودة أرجو رفع الملفات مرة أخرى لأهمية الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس القرن (23 مارس 2008)

لا أستطيع التحميل


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## kaka88 (25 مارس 2008)

يباااااااااااااايلبثببنممقققنممممممممممممممممممةلاىة ىءسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## احمد حسن بدران (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا من فضلكم ياخوتى اريد اى معلومات عن اللحام تحت الماء
وشكرا


----------



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (22 يوليو 2008)

very nice nice but i have hwo u can estamation of welding cost if u need it teel me


----------



## ابن سيينا (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وانشاء الله يعطيك كل ماتتمنئ باذنه


----------



## حسني حمدان (27 يوليو 2008)

جوزيت الخير كله


----------



## مازن السيد (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## حس هندسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم اللذي كنت ابحث عنه لاجدد معلوماتي وازيدها في هذا المجال


----------



## sam6 (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمران احمد (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد ونفع الله بك


----------



## موزيزو (19 أكتوبر 2008)

عايز أعرف أى حاجه عن الأستانلس ستيل


----------



## كنزى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياأخى من فضلك لو تعرف شئ عن welding map وجزاك الله خير:86::86::68:


----------



## كوباني (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fmharfoush (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*ملك*

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## fmharfoush (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هل بأمكانكم تزويدي بكود اللحام Aws ؟.. مع جزيل الشكر..


----------



## nadom69 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (14 نوفمبر 2008)

العرض مميز
اريد عرض عن اختبارات اللحام لو سمحت


----------



## ود الانصارى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
*يعطيك العافية
ولك جزيل الشكر ارجو المساعدة فى موضوع الاختبارات اللاتلافيه(ndt)*​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fmharfoush (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكن لم يتم التحميل لا يعطيني الرابط أرجو الحل


----------



## المعيدة العراقية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور اخي معتز على الموضوع احنا دارسين هذا الشي ايام الجامعة بس بدون تطبيق عملي فلو سمحت ممكن صور عن هذا الجهاز وما هي عيوب لان الرابط مو كله فتح يمي


----------



## aly_zz (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد حسنى يوسف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء عيسى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanx all friends for nice message and usefull notes,Now I am very busy,but after one week i try to answer all Qusation as possible?
Eng.D.Khalifa
University of Kordofan 
Engineering Faculty
Mechanical Eng. Dep.


----------



## beshoybmw (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## ahmed alwash (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك جزيل الشكر
مهندس احمد علوش


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين يا اخوان


----------



## fmharfoush (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mahmoudzaki (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع شكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## Amro Kamal (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*أشكرك بشدة على هذه المقال وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجعله علم ينتفع به 
مهندس عمرو كمال *​


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً ..كنت أبحث عن هذا الموضوع من مدة


----------



## بيدو يوسف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*الشكر*

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jtmetro (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*

مجهود طيب جدا يا اخي...وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmos2008 (7 يناير 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

بجد موضوع مفيد جدا ربنا يزيدك


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (8 يناير 2009)

:16::16:شكرا جزيلا و الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مازن السيد (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم
Compressed Gas Safety


----------



## ايهاب المهندس (8 فبراير 2009)

أخوة الافاضل وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه
اذا كان فى المكان اى موضوع يحكى عن surface treatment of cast iron


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمد نجاح إبراهيم (10 فبراير 2009)

الله يكرمك يا معاذ


----------



## عثمان عيسى (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المحارب1 (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جميل جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## sisoo (1 مارس 2009)

tyttyytyttyyytxsdfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ضياء الذهب (4 أبريل 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## عبد المصور (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد طلبةمحمد (21 أبريل 2009)

*لحام الارجون*

من فضلكم عايز معلومات عن لحام الارجون
:1::63::73:


----------



## محمد طلبةمحمد (21 أبريل 2009)

*لحام الارجون*

انا مهندس فى مركز تدريب عندى دورة فى لحام الارجون ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## Eyhab oil (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكور عالمشاركه الجميله تسلم


----------



## ابو جعفر الكناني (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو جعفر الكناني (21 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الرجاء رفدي بموضوع عن اللحام في صفحتين مع جزيل ا لشكر


----------



## داودالعراقي (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"جزيلا" على المواضيع القيمة


----------



## eng.saad2007 (29 أبريل 2009)

:: Thank you ::
:: Best regards::


----------



## kh_fathy (30 أبريل 2009)

اااااااااااااااااااالف شكر علي هذا المجهود


----------



## kh_fathy (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الموضوع اخى الكريم


----------



## kh_fathy (30 أبريل 2009)

thank you more it is very quality


----------



## yasser ali m (5 مايو 2009)

شكرأً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (7 مايو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## osamaos (9 مايو 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## osamaos (9 مايو 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## osamaos (9 مايو 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (17 مايو 2009)

1000 1000 شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله عليك 
يوجد موضوعان هامان أرجو أن يكونا لديك :

1- الاختبارات التي تتم لقياس جودة اللحام و شروط كل منها 
2- الفترة الزمنية ( ساعات عمل ) لتجهيز الاجزاء المراد لحامها و الفترة الزمنية للحام متر طولي و كمية اعواد الحام المستخدمة و المواد المساعدة وتحديد عدد الفنيين اللازمين لاتمام لحام ماسورتين من قياس ما ، بمعني آخر تقدير معدلات أداء عمليات اللحام
و بارك الله فيك م صبري


----------



## ساره ع (21 مايو 2009)

الاخ معتز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صبحى عزام (28 مايو 2009)

ارجو امدادى بمعلومات عن لحام الارجون


----------



## هيثم حلمى (29 مايو 2009)

من أول صفحة 30
http://rapidshare.com/files/238413218/mec223.pdf.html


----------



## عبدالحميد فهمي (30 يونيو 2009)

msobhy98 قال:


> حسنت وجزاك الله الف خير اخي


اريد أن أعرف كل شىء عن لحم الأرجون


----------



## mzakaria2008 (1 يوليو 2009)

للافاده يرجى زيارة 

http://weldingsecret.blogspot.com/

مع تحياتى


----------



## mtefa (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

thanks a lot for your efforts


----------



## zidaan (14 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ... اشكر الجميع على جهودهم في الخوض في موضوع اللحام ، ولكني اتمنى من المشرفين تنسيق الموضوع بشكل مترابط ... اي وضع الموضوع الاساسي في الواجهة ومايتعلق به ثم وضع الردود التشجيعية والشكر لكي يتسنى للشخص الدي يدخل للموضوع اول مرة ان يعرف ما تم تناوله دون المرور على 73 صفحة { مع معرفة ان خط الانترنت ضعيف لدى البعض } ...في النهاية اشكركم واسف للاطالة ولكن مشاركتي هده هدفها التنسيق ... شكرا لكم وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## ياسرمصطفي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا اخي

وعلي فكرة المنتدي ده رائع في تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات


----------



## عبالحكيم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ضياء الذهب (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مـــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــ ك ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور و مـــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ت ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز


----------



## ali altyar (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الموضوع 
جزاك الله خير المحسنين
تحياتي لك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على مجهوداتهم وأرجو الأجابة على هذا السؤال هل يمكن إصلاح وصلة لحام tig welding joint بواسطة smaw process


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## crazywella (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا جمييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور إيهاب (14 يناير 2010)

لا اجد شيئ


----------



## دكتور إيهاب (14 يناير 2010)

أين الملفات


----------



## دكتور إيهاب (14 يناير 2010)

أرجو المساعدة


----------



## يحيى العزاوي (18 يناير 2010)

*اللحام*

شكرا يامعتز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يحيى العزاوي (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## على هارون (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## باسم عمارة (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## حسن مهند (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن مهند (4 فبراير 2010)

وين المواضيع يا باشا


----------



## مجد 1978 (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بولاا (26 فبراير 2010)

لوسمحت مافيش ترجمة


----------



## nadom69 (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور اخي العزيز حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## رياض عبدالمنعم (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا لكن رابط العرض الثاني غير سليم


----------



## faez alghazalie (26 مارس 2010)

:75::75:


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (3 أبريل 2010)

جزيت خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## ashraf23 (4 أبريل 2010)

ما هي هندسة البرمجيات؟ – مقدمة
مدرج تحت قسم: مقالات
4 مارس 2007 
هي نوع من الهندسة يهتم بتطوير و بناء البرامج و تحسينها بطرق هندسية على عدة مراحل محددة هي:

تحليل متطلبات و مواصفات البرنامج 
تصميم البرنامج 
برمجة البرنامج 
اختبار البرنامج 
صيانة البرنامج 
تُطبق أساساً هندسة البرمجيات بهذه المراحل في بناء البرامج كبيرة الحجم بالذات، كبرامج الشركات و البرامج التقنية أو أنظمة الإدارة أو التشغيل, ذلك لأنها تحتاج إلى تحليل وتفصيل أكثر في مواصفاتها، و إلى تصميم بنيتها بطريقة مناسبة و منظمة ليسهّل ذلك عملية الإضافة عليها لاحقاً و في اختبارها و صيانتها. الهدف الأساسي من ذلك هو بناء برامج ذات مواصفات و جودة عالية High Quality Softwares.
بصورة مختصرة، تعريف لكل مرحلة من التطوير و ما ينتج عنها:

تحليل متطلبات و مواصفات البرنامج
وفيها يتم جمع مواصفات البرنامج من الزبون، ثم دراستها و تحليلها و بيان الغامض و المتعارض منها، الناتج من هذه المرحلة: سرد المواصفات بتحليلاتها في مستند خاص يسمى (SRS (Software Requirements Specification – مستند مواصفات متطلبات البرنامج. 
تصميم البرنامج
ولا يقصد فيها تصميم الشكل المظهري للبرنامج فقط، بل تصميم البرنامج كبنية و كلاسات و كائنات و تحليله من هذه النواحي. وتعتبر هذه المرحلة من أهم المراحل حيث تحدد فيها جودة البرنامج و تركيبه، و تستخدم اللغة الرسومية UML لهذا الغرض. توفر الـ UML العديد من التصاميم و الرسوم البيانية، كتصميم حالة الاستخدام Use Case Diagram و تصميم تسلسل الأحداث Sequence Diagram.
الناتج من هذه المرحلة عرض التصاميم و تحليلاتها مع مواصفات البرنامج في مستند باسم (SDD (Software Design Description – مستند وصف تصميم البرنامج. 
برمجة البرنامج
وفيها يتم كتابة كود البرنامج. يعتمد المبرمج على مستند الـ SDD “فقط”، لذا، يجب كتابة مستند الـ SDD بتفصيل و عرض التصاميم بوضوح لمساعدة المبرمج على البرمجة.
النتيجة: الكود المصدري أو Source Code للبرنامج. 
اختبار البرنامج
أولاً تُحدد الأساليب المناسب لاختبار البرنامج و تدرس بعناية، ثم تحدد مجموعة من حالات الاختبار أو Test Cases لتطبيقها على البرنامج و دراسة القيم الناتجة منها. في حالة وجود أخطاء و عيوب، يُعاد البرنامج إلى المختصصين في المراحل السابقة لفهم المشكلة و إصلاحها.
النتيجة: إصلاح عيوب البرنامج. 
صيانة البرنامج
وهذه المرحلة تطبق بعد تسليم البرنامج إلى الزبون، حيث تهتم بصاينة المشاكل التي لم تكتشف في مرحلة الاختبار و تحديث البرنامج باستمرار لمواكبة التغييرات التقنية. و يوجد العديد من المراحل الأخرى كمرحلة توثيق معلومات التطوير في مستندات ، تسويق البرنامج ، التدريب، و غيرها.


----------



## abdo999 (5 أبريل 2010)

ازاى احمل الكتب باللغة العربية ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## i2003j (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Moyad (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و الصحة و يزيدك من علمو... أنا أشكر لك هذه الجهود


----------



## مالك606 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سيف المستقبل (14 يونيو 2010)

thank you my brother


----------



## عصام حمدي حجازي (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ياجماعه جدا......انا بجد بستفيد منكم جدا ربنا يكرمكم ان شاء الله


----------



## وسام الصكيري (30 يونيو 2010)

وفقكم الله و جزاكم الخير


----------



## Beeiiko (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الرحمن فيك
وازادك من الخير والعلم اكثر مما زدتنا
ووهبك من الدنيا ماتهبه لنفسك لتعلم الناس


----------



## OMAR Steel (12 يوليو 2010)

Thanks


----------



## خالد محمد عطيه (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## م/عمرو عبد الوارث (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ود المرضي (29 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه الموضوع رفض يفتح معاي ما عارف الحاصل شنو لو في واحد عندو معلومه ارجو التكرم علينا بالمعرفه.

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم 
( وشكرا )


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## yakoutagmy2000 (8 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو حيدر الساعدي (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لهذه


----------



## ابو حيدر الساعدي (18 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات حلوة


----------



## waleedof (28 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## batman82050 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## tito5099 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

موقع جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد:68:


----------



## الوجيه احمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرااااااا:1:


----------



## محمد بكر عامر (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_ياريت يا اخوانى شرح مفصل للحام _


----------



## bassam712002 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع جدا 
شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## سليمان المحل (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك لكن اذا تعرف اي شيء عن passivation


----------



## لقمان76 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لك الشكر


----------



## usama64u (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك ياباشمهندس على هذه المعلومات


----------



## BA10 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## HOSSEINY (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز
انا اعمل فى مجال الكهرباء فى صيانه الابار وانا حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة وعندى خبر ة نتيجه احتكاكى باللحمين 
وانا الان محتاج اخذ كورسات فى اللحام وانواعه او اى شئ متعلق بالحام 
ممكن المساعدة


----------



## ali yagoub (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------



## ضياء الذهب (31 أكتوبر 2010)

كششششششششششششششششششششششششطوربايعاز ومفيد


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك الف عافية

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز

ونطمع بالمزيد

تحياتي لك*


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا يامعتز مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين_


----------



## mz_q2010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## mz_q2010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (11 نوفمبر 2010)

:56:


eng_mohamedreda قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## MOHMEDABDALLAH (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جميل جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ياهندسه*​


----------



## ahmed_pop1770 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخى


----------



## سعودي وكلي فخر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكـراا لك


----------



## kadan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## huskham1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ايهما انسب في لحام انابيب stainless steel ماكنة لحام mig or tig?


----------



## انطونيوس رافت (15 ديسمبر 2010)

:31:


----------



## طائـر الصحراء (15 ديسمبر 2010)

والله كم كنت محتاج لهذا الموضوع شكرا اخي واسئل الله ان يرزقك الصحة والعافية


----------



## eg. sultan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود كبير تستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## mido99_eng (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت انا كنت بدور على كورسات ndt للتحميل ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى وله جزيييييييييل الشكر


----------



## علي مان (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف الف الف شـــــــــــــــــــــــكر يا اخي على الموضوع المميز لاكن العرض الثاني لايعمل


----------



## ايناس جمال (30 ديسمبر 2010)

:77:  رائع جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## al_saba (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## نجاح القطان (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali farha (12 يناير 2011)

جاري التحميل الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abosaad (17 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور جدددددددددددداااااااااا قد حاز رضانا


----------



## الضوء الساطع (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور:59:


----------



## وترجت (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## abouelhana (28 فبراير 2011)

ياريت حد عنده نماذج إمتحانات CWI & cswip للأهمية
جزاكم الله خيرا

مهندس / هاني نبيل
level II for N.D.T
UT - RT - PT - MT

Mobile: 0105027677 - 0125622022


----------



## zzezze1 (5 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## zzezze1 (5 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

شكرااا وبارك الله بك


----------



## فيصل مطر (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mondey122 (30 مارس 2011)

ايه الشغل العالى ده
شكرا


----------



## ضياء عيسى (30 مارس 2011)

شغل إيش يا سيد؟؟دا شىء عادى جدا


----------



## mohmmed abdalah (1 أبريل 2011)

*[email protected]*



motaz_95 قال:


> العرض الاول يتحدث عن اللحام من حيث
> 
> •COMMON WELDING PROCESSES ​•​WELDING TERMINOLOGY ​•​WELD SYMBOLS / JOINT CONFIGURATION ​•​WELDER RELATED ​•​WELDING SAFETY
> 
> ...


----------



## moustafa mtr 88 (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## metall (21 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## سامح الديهى (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب الجميل
وجزاكم اللــــه خيـــرا


----------



## هيما الشيمى (11 مايو 2011)

أخى العزيز 
تحميل موضوع اللحام غير مفعل


----------



## kawroj77 (29 مايو 2011)

رجاء من الإدارة توضيح كيفية يتم تنزيل الكتب من الموقع وإرسال التوضيح إلى بريدي الالكتروني


----------



## صباح المشعل (13 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ارباب حسن (22 يونيو 2011)

*السودان*

جزاكم الله خير نسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم:1:


----------



## احمد محمود. (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بسى لو عربى يبقى اسرع فى القراءة و التححصيل


----------



## أنا الأشهب (7 يوليو 2011)

*الله يعطيك الف عافية

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز

ونطمع بالمزيد

تحياتي لك*​


----------



## عمر جمعة ارباب (3 أغسطس 2011)

لك خالص الشكر و ربنا يذيدك من علمه ورحمته.


----------



## احمد على النمر (9 أغسطس 2011)

please i need to any book about how to select electrodes


----------



## karim.a (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## mrhfdks (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## z7eef (19 أكتوبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي


----------



## hassan_abo_aly (20 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gddy (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## يوسف ليبيا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## موسى الحسناوي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng : dido (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا بش مهند*س معتز
*​


----------



## omarazez (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات حول اللحام


----------



## abqarino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## m.s.f (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you very much for this information


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

احسنتم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

we need more info about welding technology


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Arc welding , MIG & TIG


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Spot welding , Stud Welding


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Soldering & Brasing


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Seam Welding?


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Resistance Welding


----------



## natique75 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

all these types of welding process are common . but they need more attention cause due to rapid developed in technology


----------



## الخبير4 (3 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع جداً


تحياتي


----------



## عمر بصرة (3 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع وفقك الله


----------



## sameeral (17 أبريل 2012)

والله ارجو ان يوفقك لمزيد من خدمة الام​


----------



## اب جقادو (1 مايو 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذه المرفقات


----------



## ابو عبدالله النووي (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (9 يونيو 2012)

very good


----------



## المارين (12 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لدي سوال لماذا الستانلس ستيل اذا ازدنا ان نلحمه لا نسخنه قبل اللحام عكس الكاربون ستيل


----------



## على زين ا (14 يوليو 2012)

[h=6]سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعلان هام
لراغبى العمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى وعالم اللحام 
دورات تأهيل للمستوى الدولى الثانى للكشف عن عيوب اللحام بالتصويرالاشعاعى Radiographic Testing (RT LeveL II) 
والشهادات معتمدة من NDT LeveL III من مؤسسة اللحام الامريكية 
ASNT
للحجز و الاستعلام الاتصال على :
01002716843
01007822274
01009099266
01208150144
مع أطيب تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر
[/h]


----------



## hassaneng1989 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

thankessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م.الجولاني (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## buffon1 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل طيب جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rambomenaa (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## العاني عمار (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرد على الموضوع Weldig اللحام من الالف*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وتسلم ايدك


----------



## 87ahmedhussein (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

جزاك الله خير على المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (29 أبريل 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

جزاك االه خيراً


----------



## basharawaad (8 مايو 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا الأشهب (23 مايو 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

*بارك الله بجهودك ملفات مهمة وضرورية *


----------



## hishont2 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

momtazz


----------



## nadmondo (29 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## nadmondo (29 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف كتير من اروابط غير صالحة..........


----------



## المختار الأبيض (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و جعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم ...


----------



## رياض فن (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ingénieur01 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك


----------



## khaled1126 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ........


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng_shennawy (20 يناير 2014)

والله بجد جزاك الله خير


----------



## engziadsalem (28 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jaffar shkera (27 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------



## emad aelnaby (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على هذه الافادة


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا:75:


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك - وبارك الله فيكم:77:


----------



## Ayacheb (10 أبريل 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## احمد عقل (10 يونيو 2014)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

مجموعات ملفات ممتازة عن اللحام سوف اقوم برفعها تباعا


----------



## احمد عقل (10 يونيو 2014)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

تابع للملفات السابقة


----------



## احمد عقل (10 يونيو 2014)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

يتبع


----------



## احمد عقل (12 يونيو 2014)

*رد: Weldig اللحام من الالف*

يتبع


----------



## اسلام عليوة (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Quad HD (2 أغسطس 2014)

م. أحمد عقل,

تحيه طيبه, وكل عام و انت بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك

اشكرك على مشاركتنا بعد من ملفاتك و كنت اتمنى ان كان بامكانك اعادة رفع الملفات منتهية الصلاحية التى قام بعض الاعضاء رفعها مسبقا.
جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed_salama288 (15 أغسطس 2014)

يا ريت يا جماعه حد من الناس الى عندها خبره فى مجال اللحام يقولنا ايه الدورات الى ممكن حديث التخرج يبدا بيها علشان يتخصص فى مجال اللحام 
فيه دبلومه مهندس لحام دولى فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات وفيه دورات اختبارات اللحام .. الى جانب دورات الاكواد المختلفه 
نبدا ازاى افيدونا


----------



## AF.NASSAR (28 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي صالح محمد محمد (28 يناير 2015)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

جزاكم الله كل خير
هل لديك كتب عن انواع لحامات اخري مثل Spot Welding
وخاصة لحام مسمار تثبيت الكباسات بوحدات التكييف الخارجية
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

شكراً لكم


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مقال جميل


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## سعيد عربي (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أسامة عبدالراضى (12 سبتمبر 2015)

تمام


----------



## yahia2016 (24 مارس 2018)

الله يعطيكم ألف الف عافية


----------



## ماء دجلة (11 يناير 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------

